# Warned or Deactivated for low rating



## Jeeves

I wanted to start a thread about the consequences of a low rating. I notice ratings are an issue on a lot of drivers minds. Has anyone got warned or deactivated for a low rating? Is it more of a personal reflection? I know when I see mine go down even a couple hundreds of a point, It can hurt the esteem a bit. Its hard to be criticized for hard work. Lets not go on and on about the ratings system - but does anyone have experience with a rating having consequences?

Personally Ive maintained a 4.8+ and never been bothered by Uber for it.


----------



## u_no_me

Hurts the self esteem, and wonder why and whom? I think uber should add some qualitative choices for reasons, not accept ratings after x period of time (poor rider memory), as well as factoring in surge and drunk time ratings. And even though I'm 4.8+ on 365d, it makes me a little nervous when my 1 day takes a bad hit.


----------



## Sydney Uber

When Surge occurs - Rider Ratings should stop. Surge introduces a variable that drivers have no control over. Nasty, spiteful Riders just may lash out the only way they can when surprised by the cost of a trip. 

Why should the Sickos at UBER be allowed the use unfair bad ratings as a leverage against drivers?


----------



## LAuberX

I had 3 long rides and 4 short ones on Sunday, one music "celebrity" rider, the rest a mix of people.

I was rated 4.33 for the day of 7 rides.

It truly hurts my feelings... And continues a downward trend hurting my 30 day by .02 also.

I take pride in my work, yet risk being de activated by people that think 4 is a good rating!

Driver churn will be the result, new drivers who think $10.00 phone fees and Uber taking 25% as the the only way they have known it.... So they won't complain!


----------



## grams777

Jeeves said:


> I wanted to start a thread about the consequences of a low rating. I notice ratings are an issue on a lot of drivers minds. Has anyone got warned or deactivated for a low rating? Is it more of a personal reflection? I know when I see mine go down even a couple hundreds of a point, It can hurt the esteem a bit. Its hard to be criticized for hard work. Lets not go on and on about the ratings system - but does anyone have experience with a rating having consequences?
> 
> Personally Ive maintained a 4.8+ and never been bothered by Uber for it.


There was at least one person on the board recently who was deactivated and told to return his phone for it. He got them to reconsider but is on probation so to speak:

*This email is notification that, due to low user ratings and/or negative user feedback, Rasier LLC is deactivating your access to the Uber mobile application for drivers, effective immediately. This email also constitutes notice of Rasier's termination of its Transportation Provider Service Agreement with you, effective 30 days from today.*

https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-a-newbie-rating-glitch.644/page-3

For a Lyft counterpart see this:

In our constant effort to create a positive and safe community, driver accounts are continually monitored for ratings, passenger feedback and any reports of safety concerns. The star rating system allows us to identify drivers who are not performing to community standards.

As you've seen at the bottom of your driving summaries, your star rating has been consistently low over your most recent rides. Your rating did not show improvement, which means that you are no longer a part of the Lyft driver community.

http://www.ridesharingservices.com/2014/07/why-riders-can-cost-ridesharing-drivers.html


----------



## Jeeves

Its impossible to say 'rating' without invoking a rant or two. Thanks for the link grams777. I think ratings arent as bad of a threat as people feel, but more of a personal esteem issue. Like I said before it's hard to not take it personal.


----------



## uberx2015

LAuberX said:


> I had 3 long rides and 4 short ones on Sunday, one music "celebrity" rider, the rest a mix of people.
> 
> I was rated 4.33 for the day of 7 rides.
> 
> It truly hurts my feelings... And continues a downward trend hurting my 30 day by .02 also.
> 
> I take pride in my work, yet risk being de activated by people that think 4 is a good rating!
> 
> Driver churn will be the result, new drivers who think $10.00 phone fees and Uber taking 25% as the the only way they have known it.... So they won't complain!


were you the quiet driver ? or the chatty driver ? try and be friendly but quiet and watch your ratings soar,

and don't get chatty with celebs this is their rare moment for peace,


----------



## LookyLou

uberx2015 said:


> were you the quiet driver ? or the chatty driver ? try and be friendly but quiet and watch your ratings soar,
> 
> and don't get chatty with celebs this is their rare moment for peace,


I guess I need to shut up and drive. Unless of coarse they start chatting me up. I tend to be a talker.


----------



## Jeeves

I think the point of my post is somewhat proved by the response - the concern over ratings outweighs the actual instances of consequence.


----------



## u_no_me

Jeeves said:


> I think the point of my post is somewhat proved by the response - the concern over ratings outweighs the actual instances of consequence.


It might be hard to measure across the board by members here, my sense is that the participants on this board are not as likely to be the ones who fall into the bottom 10%.


----------



## LAuberX

uberx2015, some good advice there. I tend to be chatty, or perhaps over friendly... hard to get signals what direction to go when you are not making
eye contact or watching body language... doing 20+ years+ in direct sales taught me relationships pay, and getting people to talk is key.

I will try the "friendly but quiet" and see if I can get these ratings trending UP !


----------



## uberx2015

LookyLou said:


> I guess I need to shut up and drive. Unless of coarse they start chatting me up. I tend to be a talker.


a celeb will rarely chat you up, they have to much on their mind, but they do like to play mind games, so if a celeb trys to chat you up be short on your answers and professional on your conduct for the others just shut up and drive and watch your ratings go way up,


----------



## ElectroFuzz

grams777 said:


> There was at least one person on the board recently who was deactivated and told to return his phone for it. He got them to reconsider but is on probation so to speak:


Yep that's me.
Fighting every day to try to raise the ratings, it works somewhat.

I check the rating after every ride.
Here what I learned so far:
I am 50 years old, most of the 4 stars come from the 20 something year old passengers.
They are friendly and talk to me, they take the water and the gum.... and then they rate me 4 stars.

I think the key is to talk to them, be friendly and answer any questions they might have
but never ask them any questions, they don't seem to like that.

This is on Uber.
On Lyft it's a different story, they expect more back and forth talk.


----------



## Joanne

ElectroFuzz said:


> ...most of the 4 stars come from the 20 something year old passengers.
> They are friendly and talk to me, they take the water and the gum.... and then they rate me 4 stars.


I truly do not understand what these 20 year olds want and expect from us!


----------



## LookyLou

Joanne said:


> I truly do not understand what these 20 year olds want and expect from us!


I guess if we aren't feeding them, paying for their college education, giving them free health care and providing them a place to live we don't stand a chance at a 5 star rating. Even then it might be questionable.


----------



## u_no_me

LookyLou said:


> I guess if we aren't feeding them, paying for their college education, giving them free health care and providing them a place to live we don't stand a chance at a 5 star rating. Even then it might be questionable.


I'm sure I wouldn't get better than a 3 from my kids... which is at least a star better than I'd get from my wife.


----------



## Troy Monroe

So far as I look at my trips I've recieved nothing but 5s. Been lucky I guess. Doesn't matter if lyft or uber. I drive. If they talk I hold up my end of the conversation. If they don't then I just let the radio on low volume fill the silence.

I'm always giving them a friendly good bye at the end with a handshake and something relative to the destination whether they talk during the ride or not. Seems to help a lot.

(Knock on wood) been lucky I guess.

T.


----------



## u_no_me

Troy Monroe said:


> So far as I look at my trips I've recieved nothing but 5s.


Get back to us after you've got a few hundred rides under your belt, and let us know how that's going, Troy.


----------



## Troy Monroe

Yeah. I hope my luck holds


----------



## Joanne

I think it's easier to maintain a high rating than it is to raise your rating. Mostly because I think when people see a low rating they are looking for your flaws and are more likely to give 4 stars.


----------



## u_no_me

Joanne said:


> I think it's easier to maintain a high rating than it is to raise your rating. Mostly because I think when people see a low rating they are looking for your flaws and are more likely to give 4 stars.


But it's even easier for a few nasty ratings to spoil your average, especially the fewer number you have going into the average. I don't know that I'm quite that cynical about getting a low rating because you have a low rating, but there are plenty of ways to get less than 5 stars.


----------



## Joanne

I'm at the point now where a 4 or 3 star rating only bumps me down 0.02


----------



## u_no_me

Joanne said:


> I'm at the point now where a 4 or 3 star rating only bumps me down 0.02


That's great, Joanne, and I think it bumps me down even less on my 365d. My point to Troy, who I believe is a pretty new driver, is that "all 5's" are not easy to maintain, especially when not based on a large number yet.


----------



## LuLu

Joanne said:


> I truly do not understand what these 20 year olds want and expect from us!


They want EVERY thing......one of these kids asked me what brand of purse I have......what...what kind of question is that and WHY does it matter. I wanted to ask her if she had SALINE or SILICONE and who was her Dr.....but, I did not....brats.


----------



## Troy Monroe

I guess I didn't knock on that wood hard enough. One rider today put the pin 5 miles away from where she actually was and then got ipset because 1. I had to call her to fi d out where she was and 2. Took me twn mi utes to get to her. The second was a guy that I thought might have been ground transportation enforcement (remember the impounds a cohple of weeks ago in San Antonio) and when I asked him...he got a bit irritated. Oh joy.

T.


----------



## u_no_me

Troy Monroe said:


> I guess I didn't knock on that wood hard enough.


Welcome back to earth, Troy.


----------



## LuLu

u_no_me said:


> Hurts the self esteem, and wonder why and whom? I think uber should add some qualitative choices for reasons, not accept ratings after x period of time (poor rider memory), as well as factoring in surge and drunk time ratings. And even though I'm 4.8+ on 365d, it makes me a little nervous when my 1 day takes a bad hit.


Does a rider have to rate you or is there a way to get around that? What if they never order another ride.......does that effect our rating and how is that factored into the system......anyone?


----------



## Troy Monroe

Thats a good question...

T.


----------



## mp775

Pretty sure that if they never rate you, then the trip never factors into your ratings (e.g., a 5*, a no rating, and a 4* would average out to an overall 4.5).


----------



## LuLu

mp775 said:


> Pretty sure that if they never rate you, then the trip never factors into your ratings (e.g., a 5*, a no rating, and a 4* would average out to an overall 4.5).


I ask because I had 6 seemingly good rides over the week end.....all long, happy, some buzzed and new. My dashboard dropped like a bomb from a 5*. Freeked me out, however my overall stayed the same 4.9*. I am wondering if a few didn't rate yet? Lost some sleep over that, but just now in driver mode for Lyft!! Fist Bumps Ya'll!


----------



## Nautilis

LuLu said:


> Lost some sleep over that...


Try not to let these ratings rattle you. Easier said then done, but ratings are not worth losing sleep over!!

The upside is that you obviously care about the job you are doing, try not to get discouraged


----------



## dominant7th

The Dashboard shows what you rated the passengers. Your current rating is on the phone.


----------



## grams777

The time to start worrying is probably around 4.75 (last 500) and below on Uber; or 4.85 (last 100) and below for Lyft.

Better to figure out how to fix it before you get the warnings that may be .05 below those levels.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

dominant7th said:


> The Dashboard shows what you rated the passengers. Your current rating is on the phone.


I think it might be clearer to state that the clicking on an individual trip in the dashboard will show the trip and the rating the driver gave to the customer. The summary section of the dashboard will list the average of the customers' ratings of the driver for the period selected (1, 7, 30 or 365 days) if they have submitted a rating.



grams777 said:


> The time to start worrying is probably around 4.75 (last 500) and below on Uber; or 4.85 (last 100) and below for Lyft.
> 
> Better to figure out how to fix it before you get the warnings that may be .05 below those levels.


Hmmm...... I guess I should be in worry mode!


----------



## grams777

Oc_DriverX said:


> Hmmm...... I guess I should be in worry mode!


Maybe stay away from surging ice cream rides for awhile.


----------



## mp775

Surging ice cream sounds like it would result in a cleaning fee.


----------



## LuLu

I think....I may know what might have happened. ( Dash is 4.57 "yikes" 4.75 for 365 days from 5.0 last week and down to 4.8 on app. (should have had glasses on) I had one rider that after I met with her, turned out the ride was for friend. While the 3 of us discussed this she canceled the ride, to my shock. She wanted her friend to put it on his card/app which he didn't have at the time. She assumed that since I was in arms reach of them his request would go to me.....All fine and good but could not guarantee this and wouldn't you know it....PING! Someone else sent a request and force of habit I accept. Fixing to leave, the two in front of me get pissy so I had to make a call.......wrong one, I canceled the current accepted request......Idiot that I am waited for the dude in front of me to get registered with Uber but NO, not compatible with his phone.......So, I successfully screwed myself, and my decent rating trying to be kind and do the right thing........I did email Uber and begged for forgiveness. Of course BS canned response but will keep the email to show when the come after me. I DID make the dude pay huge...if you get my drift but probly not worth the rating hit....dam score card ;-( Could the rider I canceled have rated me?


----------



## LookyLou

LuLu said:


> I think....I may know what might have happened. ( Dash is 4.57 "yikes" 4.75 for 365 days from 5.0 last week and down to 4.8 on app. (should have had glasses on) I had one rider that after I met with her, turned out the ride was for friend. While the 3 of us discussed this she canceled the ride, to my shock. She wanted her friend to put it on his card/app which he didn't have at the time. She assumed that since I was in arms reach of them his request would go to me.....All fine and good but could not guarantee this and wouldn't you know it....PING! Someone else sent a request and force of habit I accept. Fixing to leave, the two in front of me get pissy so I had to make a call.......wrong one, I canceled the current accepted request......Idiot that I am waited for the dude in front of me to get registered with Uber but NO, not compatible with his phone.......So, I successfully screwed myself, and my decent rating trying to be kind and do the right thing........I did email Uber and begged for forgiveness. Of course BS canned response but will keep the email to show when the come after me. I DID make the dude pay huge...if you get my drift but probly not worth the rating hit....dam score card ;-( Could the rider I canceled have rated me?


The rider you canceled cannot rate you. They can only rate you after you have started the ride.


----------



## HisShadowX

At this point ratings do not concern me being that in August we are all going to get kicked off of uber anyways but that doesn't mean we should treat people like crap.

My issues with the ratings is the area I pick up in is full of rich kids who are never pleased.


----------



## skccvb

I think it's easier to maintain a high rating than it is to raise your rating. Mostly because I think when people see a low rating they are looking for your flaws and are more likely to give 4 stars.

I agree....once you lose 5 stars, the tendency is for your ratings to creep down....


----------



## LuLu

I don't nessasarily agree. While anyone staying at 5* is simply not humanly possible, think you can come back to high 8's and 9's if you do what the seasoned drivers hear recommend........ stay away from the bar scenes to until you have a little padding! Change your hours, add treats what ever but drunks will kill your rating as sure as a heart attack! Yesterday I had 4 riders that I had had before and shabam, up to 5's on dashboard! I try to stay away from downtown as much as possible because I don't know it as well but slowly heading that way as my rate climbs back up. I stay in my neighborhood of N. County and have several repeat riders. BTW.....I am female and drive a Corrolla. Not a sexy ride by FAR but clean, smells good and have a few treats and water, yet do not always offer. Also, don't get a canned sent for air freshener. Lots of people get sick smelling it. I use a light ginger/citrus room spray and even the guys say its "amazing". I thought that was weird.....?


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Can anyone elaborate on why working the late night nightlife corridors is so hazardous to your rating? We have the busiest weekend of the year coming up in my city, and I'm wondering if my rating can survive it.


----------



## Farlance

Keep in mind, your rating's going to drop way faster if you have fewer trips; Your rating's an average of your last 500 trips' rating, after all.

If you don't have 500+ trips, and your rating's sinking, my suggestion is to get in as many trips as you can. Go the extra mile, offer bottled water or sodas (or both!), open the door for your passengers, always smile and be friendly, even if they drive you nuts inside.

Do NOT: Have a dirty car. Have a smelly car (too much air freshener is also a bad smell, guys!). Smoke inside your car. Never ever be rude to a customer. Restrict passengers from using the windows (even if it drives you nuts). LEARN YOUR CITY! Passengers complain more about poor city knowledge than ANYTHING else I've seen. We can't tell you who rated you poorly or what they said, but these are some of the top issues I see.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

If passengers could complain about taxicabs, they'd list the exact same complaints in the exact same order. They get a driver who is not a cab driver, at the expense of having a driver who is not a cab driver. Farlance, everyone knows fares are too low. Fix this shit and then push for more from the drivers, thanks.


----------



## Farlance

troubleinrivercity said:


> If passengers could complain about taxicabs, they'd list the exact same complaints in the exact same order. They get a driver who is not a cab driver, at the expense of having a driver who is not a cab driver. Farlance, everyone knows fares are too low. Fix this shit and then push for more from the drivers, thanks.


Is there a reason you're attacking me every time I try to offer help? You do know I'm the only CSR here giving you guys information, right? I'm not a CEO; I can't fix most of these major issues, but I can offer my knowledge to help you overcome them.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I'm sorry for the attitude, I appreciate your presence. I really do.
I wouldn't want to be Uber's only rep in the Uber drivers' forum, myself. You're doing a great job, stick around!


----------



## Farlance

troubleinrivercity said:


> I'm sorry for the attitude, I appreciate your presence. I really do.
> I wouldn't want to be Uber's only rep in the Uber drivers' forum, myself. You're doing a great job, stick around!


No worries; I understand, this is your livelihood. I really do want to help you guys as much as I can.

Really though, do your damnedest to keep your rating high; If you fall under 4.75, you may have to the the 7x7 training class (Which costs money and has a long wait time, meaning you'll have to wait 1-3 weeks to be reactivated. D to be reactivated, and that's not fun. We CSRs do a lot to try and work around this rule, but if you've already been dinged once for ratings, we have no other options.


----------



## dominant7th

Farlance said:


> No worries; I understand, this is your livelihood. I really do want to help you guys as much as I can.
> 
> Really though, do your damnedest to keep your rating high; If you fall under 4.75, you may have to the the 7x7 training class (Which costs money and has a long wait time, meaning you'll have to wait 1-3 weeks to be reactivated. D to be reactivated, and that's not fun. We CSRs do a lot to try and work around this rule, but if you've already been dinged once for ratings, we have no other options.


Hey Farlance, Last month we received an e-mail from Uber that had a concilatory tone stating they were ramping up CSR's, etc. One of the points it mentioned was forgiving negative ratings during surge/bar hours. Any updates on that part?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> Is there a reason you're attacking me every time I try to offer help? You do know I'm the only CSR here giving you guys information, right? I'm not a CEO; I can't fix most of these major issues, but I can offer my knowledge to help you overcome them.


That's part of the problem Noble Farlance...Why are you the ONLY CSR that has openly come onboard, and tried to help? Are you the only CSR within UBER that has any desire to help Driver's out?


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I had no idea there was anyone who would tell me anything, really. I'm a new driver, when does my rating come into scrutiny? I've got few enough trips where it's still fluctuating wildly between 4.60 and 4.80. Do I need to be worried? I try to be competent and professional, and I am lending my very-nice car over to Uber passengers. With my number of trips, even 3-star trips have a significant impact. I am also worried that Uber will, in turn, send me low-rated passengers who will be a further drag on my rating.


----------



## Sydney Uber

troubleinrivercity said:


> I had no idea there was anyone who would tell me anything, really. I'm a new driver, when does my rating come into scrutiny? I've got few enough trips where it's still fluctuating wildly between 4.60 and 4.80. Do I need to be worried? I try to be competent and professional, and I am lending my very-nice car over to Uber passengers. With my number of trips, even 3-star trips have a significant impact. I am also worried that Uber will, in turn, send me low-rated passengers who will be a further drag on my rating.


I would go straight to a Lawyer - Its clear the Uber rating system and Uber's lack of concern of the affect the rating system has on the well-being of its drivers is affecting you. You feel worried, you have no idea how to discuss the issue with UBER who you see in control of your future financial well-being. You have now begun to theorize what would occur if certain low ratings came through - just the Maths scares me! Then there is the real threat that UBER will allow a low-rated rider to request a car and allow them a chance to seek revenge by 1 starring you.....

This is a basis for legal action against UBER and its rating system! 

Uber - friend to the Legal fraternity


----------



## GearJammer

Simple fix for the rating system, drop the the top 4% ratings and lowest 4% ratings (outliers) once a driver has 100 trips.

100 rides - 92 5's, 4 4's and 4 3's = 4.88 rating, if you drop the outliers - you guessed it a 5.0 rating; this really needs to be done. 

The current rating system where drunk, angry or naive riders rate low based on traffic, surge pricing or their own inebriation is not a true representation of the driver.


----------



## Farlance

troubleinrivercity said:


> I had no idea there was anyone who would tell me anything, really. I'm a new driver, when does my rating come into scrutiny? I've got few enough trips where it's still fluctuating wildly between 4.60 and 4.80. Do I need to be worried? I try to be competent and professional, and I am lending my very-nice car over to Uber passengers. With my number of trips, even 3-star trips have a significant impact. I am also worried that Uber will, in turn, send me low-rated passengers who will be a further drag on my rating.


We take this into account, actually! I can't count the number of times I've gone to my manager and been like 'Hey,this guy has like 40 trips and a 4.60 rating and got waitlisted, can you fix this?' and my manager says 'Oh, yeah, sure.'
After that, you get two more weeks to get your rating up before you get sent to the 7x7 training class. So if this happens, take that two weeks and dedicate yourself to doing as many trips as possible to even out your ratings, so those low ratings don't effect you so badly.



Sydney Uber said:


> That's part of the problem Noble Farlance...Why are you the ONLY CSR that has openly come onboard, and tried to help? Are you the only CSR within UBER that has any desire to help Driver's out?


Actually, I'm not the only one that wants to help you guys. Most of the CSRs don't know about this site-- I just found out myself, last night. And we do a lot to help as best we can when you send in tickets, too; If you don't tell us what's going on, we can't fix it!



dominant7th said:


> Hey Farlance, Last month we received an e-mail from Uber that had a concilatory tone stating they were ramping up CSR's, etc. One of the points it mentioned was forgiving negative ratings during surge/bar hours. Any updates on that part?


I can't say for sure, though it has been mentioned before. I'll check it out and get back to you. And yeah, we just hired a lot of new CSRs so there's basically a thunderdome over tickets everyday; Too many agents, not enough tickets!


----------



## UPModerator

This and several other posts are getting out of hand. Member issued three warnings so far. Please tone it down.


troubleinrivercity said:


> If passengers could complain about taxicabs, they'd list the exact same complaints in the exact same order. They get a driver who is not a cab driver, at the expense of having a driver who is not a cab driver. Farlance, everyone knows fares are too low. Fix this shit and then push for more from the drivers, thanks.


----------



## LAuberX

Not enough tickets? Trust me Farlance I appreciate your tips/input but....

I have yet to get my documents updated even tho I sent in many emails / attachments. How many emails should it take?

mind you nobody even acknowledges that I have sent anything in!

I feel it is a waste of my time sending emails, so I just don't bother.

I just get the feeling I don't matter when the bold print highlighted message of my weekly update is that week I was "below average" that week with no specific problem mentioned.

Nice to hear after giving 70 rides and 40 hours of my best efforts.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

UPModerator said:


> This and several other posts are getting out of hand. Member issued three warnings so far. Please tone it down.


All from the current page of this thread, and all within ten minutes of each other, let me say in my defense.
But that's fine, I can tone it down. This is a friendly forum, and most forums aren't. I get it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> We take this into account, actually! I can't count the number of times I've gone to my manager and been like 'Hey,this guy has like 40 trips and a 4.60 rating and got waitlisted, can you fix this?' and my manager says 'Oh, yeah, sure.'
> After that, you get two more weeks to get your rating up before you get sent to the 7x7 training class. So if this happens, take that two weeks and dedicate yourself to doing as many trips as possible to even out your ratings, so those low ratings don't effect you so badly.
> 
> Actually, I'm not the only one that wants to help you guys. Most of the CSRs don't know about this site-- I just found out myself, last night. And we do a lot to help as best we can when you send in tickets, too; If you don't tell us what's going on, we can't fix it!
> 
> I can't say for sure, though it has been mentioned before. I'll check it out and get back to you. And yeah, we just hired a lot of new CSRs so there's basically a thunderdome over tickets everyday; Too many agents, not enough tickets!


You are a brave and Noble man Farlance!

Sticking your neck out like this takes some courage. You've already copped some ill directed flak from folk on the forum but its the frustration that they have all had to live with that has bubbled up to the surface and swamped you.

You, like most if the folk here actually "care" a lot about the service they provide and appreciate the opportunity UBER has provided them.

But then they get the "Uber-Speak" fend off from some CSR who seems only able to bounce back scripted responses they feel naturally hard done by.

I'm glad you are here, I hope you don't get caned by management when they learn you have ventured into the lives of the Proloteriat - any empathy shown to our grievances couldn't possibly help the roll-out of exploitative policy that Uber has seemingly begun


----------



## Farlance

LAuberX said:


> Not enough tickets? Trust me Farlance I appreciate your tips/input but....
> 
> I have yet to get my documents updated even tho I sent in many emails / attachments. How many emails should it take?
> 
> mind you nobody even acknowledges that I have sent anything in!
> 
> I feel it is a waste of my time sending emails, so I just don't bother.
> 
> I just get the feeling I don't matter when the bold print highlighted message of my weekly update is that week I was "below average" that week with no specific problem mentioned.
> 
> Nice to hear after giving 70 rides and 40 hours of my best efforts.


Hey there,

Send me your Uber account email or the phone number you have on your partner profile in a PM so I can take a look at your docs for you.


----------



## Farlance

Sydney Uber said:


> You are a brave and Noble man Farlance!
> 
> Sticking your neck out like this takes some courage. You've already copped some ill directed flak from folk on the forum but its the frustration that they have all had to live with that has bubbled up to the surface and swamped you.
> 
> You, like most if the folk here actually "care" a lot about the service they provide and appreciate the opportunity UBER has provided them.
> 
> But then they get the "Uber-Speak" fend off from some CSR who seems only able to bounce back scripted responses they feel naturally hard done by.
> 
> I'm glad you are here, I hope you don't get caned by management when they learn you have ventured into the lives of the Proloteriat - any empathy shown to our grievances couldn't possibly help the roll-out of exploitative policy that Uber has seemingly begun


A lot of our replies are scripted, yeah, but they do actually answer a lot of general questions. If you have a question that needs a more in-depth answer, reply to the email you're sent (don't open a new ticket for the same issue for the love of god oh man). We're more than happy to step out of our scripts when necessary. It's part of our job, after all. (I'm actually kinda slow compared to the rest of my team, because I rarely use the scripted responses.)


----------



## mp775

Farlance said:


> Go the extra mile, offer bottled water or sodas (or both!)


Sodas! One small spill and you're done for the night...



Farlance said:


> If you fall under 4.75, you may have to the the 7x7 training class.


4.75? I thought the minimum was 4.6. And this is the first I've ever heard of a training class.


----------



## Farlance

mp775 said:


> Sodas! One small spill and you're done for the night...
> 
> 4.75? I thought the minimum was 4.6. And this is the first I've ever heard of a training class.


If you don't have leather seats, I wouldn't suggest sodas, true.

And technically it's between 4.60 and 4.75 that you can be deactivated for ratings.


----------



## mp775

Farlance said:


> If you don't have leather seats, I wouldn't suggest sodas, true.


I think you mean vinyl. Soda would completely destroy leather (water is bad enough on it). Same thing with carpeting; unless you have Weathertech mats or cop-car vinyl floors, soda spells doom. Ask anyone with children .



> And technically it's between 4.60 and 4.75 that you can be deactivated for ratings.


Unless you mean that under 4.6 is safe, you just said "below 4.75."


----------



## u_no_me

why is it called "7x7" training?


----------



## painfreepc

be nice to clients, always smile and be friendly, even if they drive you nuts inside, offer to open and close doors, cold water, cheap candy, ac and dc power, fav radio station, keep windows clean at all times, ask if they like more or less A/C or heat if it's cold outside, ask if they wish to point the way or use GPS,
keep your personal items out of view you what clients to feel as if it's their personal car and driver, after all that S.T.F.U. and drive....lol


----------



## LAuberX

Farlance I do appreciate the offer, but I value my anonymity more...

I must be creating duplicate "tickets" by sending in the same information multiple times with no response from uber.

So multiple people have dropped the ball? Or should I submit daily until answered?

Again, your offer of help is appreciated, but I do my job.....

(I may re-evaluate if I get de activated!)


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I get picked up by 4.4's and 4.5's drivers here who do not seem the slightest bit concerned about their rating. No matter how bad they are (and they are uniformly terrible), I give them 5's and leave cash tips where they'll find them.

But as a driver, I don't even put gum in the backseat anymore, since girls started blowing bubbles which pop all over the headliner. Can't even trust passengers with that minor convenience. Lyft riders _must_ be better behaved than this. I think the low price of Uber informs the way they respect us and our vehicles. That's just a reality. People respect a product they've paid more for.


----------



## dominant7th

troubleinrivercity said:


> I get picked up by 4.4's and 4.5's drivers here who do not seem the slightest bit concerned about their rating. No matter how bad they are (and they are uniformly terrible), I give them 5's and leave cash tips where they'll find them.
> 
> But as a driver, I don't even put gum in the backseat anymore, since girls started blowing bubbles which pop all over the headliner. Can't even trust passengers with that minor convenience. Lyft riders _must_ be better behaved than this. I think the low price of Uber informs the way they respect us and our vehicles. That's just a reality. People respect a product they've paid more for.


That's how I feel about this too. When I started it was rough but I figured out how it worked after a week or so. Then things were really going well, had really pleasant riders, no problems at all. Then people started taking advantage of the kindness and the quality of passengers has diminished. Someone tried to spit their gum out on my carpet. Who does that? Lyft is going to profit from Ubers ineptitude.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

There are two sorts of people, people who follow the golden rule and people who laugh at those who do. We call people who take advantage of others' kindness without reciprocation "assholes", but things are set up to encourage and reward a certain amount of this behavior. If I become convinced that someone will eventually disrespect my car to the point of damaging it, I will have to quit driving Uber immediately and entirely. It's a losing bet for me financially, and it'll just hurt my opinion of people.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> If you don't have leather seats, I wouldn't suggest sodas, true.
> 
> And technically it's between 4.60 and 4.75 that you can be deactivated for ratings.


Noble Farlance - a question if I may. Do you or anyone in the office drive for UBER on a regular basis,


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Oh my god, this 4.4 who picked me up today in an inner burb, he was so laughably awful I was going to tip him a $20 out of abject pity and recognition that he was certainly days from deactivation. He picks me up on a major four-laner, and just crawls along for a half mile while he sorts out his GPS and the app. The app he was not able to sort out, since he just kept stabbing at it until he ended the trip. I was staring the whole time, and I'm not even sure he could read the English on the screen. He ended the trip at minimum fare, and I was like Thank god I've got some cash for the poor guy. He picks the wrong turn lane at each and every corner, gets honked at five separate times, and then (lmao), accepts another trip before he's halfway finished with mine. This is what made me give him a ten instead of a 20, so I had him hang on a moment at a bank while I broke my $20.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Yeah I wouldn't suggest sodas unless you have seats made of _x _and are also a literal crazy person. The second part will help the most as you cheer gleefully at the 10x rate decline of your vehicle, which exhudes a cry of relief every single time you unplug the phone and exit it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

troubleinrivercity said:


> Oh my god, this 4.4 who picked me up today in an inner burb, he was so laughably awful I was going to tip him a $20 out of abject pity and recognition that he was certainly days from deactivation. He picks me up on a major four-laner, and just crawls along for a half mile while he sorts out his GPS and the app. The app he was not able to sort out, since he just kept stabbing at it until he ended the trip. I was staring the whole time, and I'm not even sure he could read the English on the screen. He ended the trip at minimum fare, and I was like Thank god I've got some cash for the poor guy. He picks the wrong turn lane at each and every corner, gets honked at five separate times, and then (lmao), accepts another trip before he's halfway finished with mine. This is what made me give him a ten instead of a 20, so I had him hang on a moment at a bank while I broke my $20.


He may have been a UBER CSR taking part in the new "Driving Familiarisation Program"!


----------



## skccvb

I drive part time for many reasons, including the fact the only demand here right now (in 110 degree heat) is a bit late on Fridays and on Saturday from 6pm on.

*We should not need to provide limo services and "freebies" at UberX pricing to try to maintain a ridiculously high rating*. A recent cities survey of taxis (using a 1-5 scale) - t*axis in major cities average just over a 3! *yet, we are cheaper than these cabs. OK- if you are Uber Black or Uber SUV, at those rates, u should be above a 4.6. UberX should only need to stay above a 4 to still come out ahead of any Yellow Cab!!! I am lucky to make $100 over a weekend (minus $30 in gas, so net $70), so water, mints, other extras, I don't think so.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Okay but the difference between a 4.4 Uber and a 3-star taxi is that a taxi knows where the **** he's going. Low-rated UberX's rarely do.


----------



## skccvb

TIRC- you are just one of those folks who needs to be right, right? ANYONE can get from point A to point B whether they "know" the way or not these days. I have lived where I live for 9 years and still do not_ always _"know" where exactly someone wishes to go. BTW, I am safely over 4.8- that is not the point. So, sorry, YOUR point is lost on this discussion, as I have had plenty of cabbies over the years who needed me to tell them where to turn, etc....and I still tipped them if they did so safely and with reasonable courtesy. Uber riders, on the other hand will 'ding' your rating for no apparent reason at all- minus any tip, of course.


----------



## LisaB

skccvb said:


> TIRC- you are just one of those folks who needs to be right, right? ANYONE can get from point A to point B whether they "know" the way or not these days. I have lived where I live for 9 years and still do not_ always _"know" where exactly someone wishes to go. BTW, I am safely over 4.8- that is not the point. So, sorry, YOUR point is lost on this discussion, as I have had plenty of cabbies over the years who needed me to tell them where to turn, etc....and I still tipped them if they did so safely and with reasonable courtesy. Uber riders, on the other hand will 'ding' your rating for no apparent reason at all- minus any tip, of course.


the 20% 'gratuity' is uber's cut. that's how the 'tip' is 'figured' in.


----------



## Farlance

LAuberX said:


> Farlance I do appreciate the offer, but I value my anonymity more...
> 
> I must be creating duplicate "tickets" by sending in the same information multiple times with no response from uber.
> 
> So multiple people have dropped the ball? Or should I submit daily until answered?
> 
> Again, your offer of help is appreciated, but I do my job.....
> 
> (I may re-evaluate if I get de activated!)


I'm not really able to help unless I can take a look at your docs myself.


----------



## Farlance

Sydney Uber said:


> Noble Farlance - a question if I may. Do you or anyone in the office drive for UBER on a regular basis,


Yes, yes we do. And we don't tell you we're community managers or community support reps, unless we want to. Most of the time we don't. Keep in mind; If you cuss out a Uber Community Manager, you're going to get deactivated the minute they get back to the office. (I've seen it happen!)

I, personally, don't. Because I live in Houston and taking a cab or Uber to work here would be like saying 'Here let me give my entire paycheck to my company and our drivers okay'.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> Yes, yes we do. And we don't tell you we're community managers or community support reps, unless we want to. Most of the time we don't. Keep in mind; If you cuss out a Uber Community Manager, you're going to get deactivated the minute they get back to the office. (I've seen it happen!)
> 
> I, personally, don't. Because I live in Houston and taking a cab or Uber to work here would be like saying 'Here let me give my entire paycheck to my company and our drivers okay'.


Farlance. What I meant was do you or others from the office regularly go out in your cars log on and carry Uberx or Uber Black work.?


----------



## The Geek

Sydney Uber said:


> Farlance. What I meant was do you or others from the office regularly go out in your cars log on and carry Uberx or Uber Black work.?


Let me translate for our beloved befuddled friend from down under: "Do you ever *drive* for Uber?".


----------



## Crownan

It's pretty simple, if you only go after easy money (i.e. drunks at 2am) then consider your job temporary. You really need to cater to the daytime riders if you would like better ratings. That means waking your ass up after a long night and taking care of the real and sober clients that use Uber as a lifestyle choice. Instead of only catering to the wtf where is my car I guess I'll take Uber and wtf he charged me $7 1 star people.


----------



## Farlance

Sydney Uber said:


> Farlance. What I meant was do you or others from the office regularly go out in your cars log on and carry Uberx or Uber Black work.?


I actually don't know, to be honest. CSR work keeps us pretty busy. I myself am at the office somewhere between 12-15 hours a day, 6-7 days a week, so.


----------



## Raider

So i signed up my ex to driver for Uber, she's been driving for a week and did over 20 trips...when do i see my referral money Farlance? Does it take longer? I hear people getting them right away..sorry, irrelevant subject to this thread


----------



## Farlance

Raider said:


> So i signed up my ex to driver for Uber, she's been driving for a week and did over 20 trips...when do i see my referral money Farlance? Does it take longer? I hear people getting them right away..sorry, irrelevant subject to this thread


Out of my purview! Send a ticket! D:


----------



## Raider

Farlance said:


> Out of my purview! Send a ticket! D:


I have no idea what purview and ticket is...lol i'm an Uber noob, forum noob too...should i contact my local Uber Office?


----------



## Farlance

Raider said:


> I have no idea what purview and ticket is...lol i'm an Uber noob, forum noob too...should i contact my local Uber Office?


You can send tickets in from the support link on your partner dashboard. 'Out of my purview' means 'I have no clue so someone who handles this sort of thing would need to do it'.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Raider said:


> I have no idea what purview and ticket is...lol i'm an Uber noob, forum noob too...should i contact my local Uber Office?


That's UBER-Speak for "I have no idea, take a ticket and get in the queue".


----------



## u_no_me

Crownan said:


> It's pretty simple, if you only go after easy money (i.e. drunks at 2am) then consider your job temporary. You really need to cater to the daytime riders if you would like better ratings. That means waking your ass up after a long night and taking care of the real and sober clients that use Uber as a lifestyle choice. Instead of only catering to the wtf where is my car I guess I'll take Uber and wtf he charged me $7 1 star people.


You have it backwards, dealing with drunks is NOT the easy money. It may be surge pricing, but certainly not without risk.


----------



## dominant7th

Crownan said:


> It's pretty simple, if you only go after easy money (i.e. drunks at 2am) then consider your job temporary. You really need to cater to the daytime riders if you would like better ratings. That means waking your ass up after a long night and taking care of the real and sober clients that use Uber as a lifestyle choice. Instead of only catering to the wtf where is my car I guess I'll take Uber and wtf he charged me $7 1 star people.


Gotta disagree 100% on this. The surge is where we're needed the most. Daytime's there's a TON of cabs and other services (Public Transit, etc.) for people to use, but after 8 or 9 pm there's nothing else.


----------



## Bill Feit

uberx2015 said:


> were you the quiet driver ? or the chatty driver ? try and be friendly but quiet and watch your ratings soar,
> 
> and don't get chatty with celebs this is their rare moment for peace,


Thanks so much for the direct feedback-reading your post I realize I have gotten a bit too chatty with some clients. I have only 15 rides but rating is down to 4.81 as of today and really bothered by it. I read today the average for all Uber is 4.8 and as long as you are average or greater no problem. I intend to watch my chatting.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I seriously doubt the average for my city is 4.8. I've taken ten rides as a rider and none of them have been over 4.7. Please mention where you read that.

And yeah, knowing whether a rider wants to chat is a very important thing.
Seems pretty simple to me. If you chat and they don't chat back, or their responses are strained or they're just looking out the window, they don't want to.


----------



## Nautilis

troubleinrivercity said:


> I seriously doubt the average for my city is 4.8. I've taken ten rides as a rider and none of them have been over 4.7. Please mention where you read that.


Here's a link to the Uber doc titled "The Ratings System". 4.8 average is mentioned starting on page 4 of the doc
http://uber-static.s3.amazonaws.com/la_dops/The Rating System.pdf

Excerpt:


----------



## LanceHall

I'm a week into this and I'm at 4.63. I paid 1500 down on a clean 2011 car especially for UBER. The first week I had to learn how to use the crappy Apple maps system and sometimes it gives really poor directions. I'm still trying to figure out where the best places to be are. I've had a lot of pickups like 10-15 minutes away so I'm providing a huge service to UBER just for being the only car in the area. Hello UBER?? The past 3 days I've made less than minimum wage. 

There needs to be a 2 week learning period for new drivers before ratings are even started!!

Right now UBER is just a bridge, to a real job.


----------



## Mimzy

I was on the freeway today, got a ping - so I used the Apple maps in app Nav. It literally had me take a right - on an overpass (presumably off the bridge) to my destination. Classy.


----------



## Joanne

LanceHall said:


> The first week I had to learn how to use the crappy Apple maps system and sometimes it gives really poor directions.


Lesson #1 DO NOT USE APPLE MAPS


----------



## UberXNinja

LanceHall said:


> There needs to be a 2 week learning period for new drivers before ratings are even started!!


I've read Uber won't even look at your ratings until you've done 40 rides. This might be different from market to market, but 40 rides seems like a fair learning period.


----------



## LookyLou

UberXNinja said:


> I've read Uber won't even look at your ratings until you've done 40 rides. This might be different from market to market, but 40 rides seems like a fair learning period.


Not necessarily true. We saw a driver here on the forum deactivated prior to 40 rides. He was able to get reactivated and get his rating up after contacting them.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber

New driver here... 42 trips, 4.63, not deactivated yet 

I was expecting to hate Apple Maps but I've found it works pretty well (even around Boston, which is a clusterf**k), except for a brief time when it refused to carry out address searches until I restarted the phone between rides.


----------



## mp775

Boston can be a special challenge because there are multiple streets with the same name. I tried to map an address in the financial district once just to see where the cross street was, and the map insisted the location was in Hyde Park. Have an idea of where you're supposed to be going and don't blindly follow the navigation, or you will end up miles away.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber

True dat. I haven't had that problem yet but when I'm in doubt I take the UberPhone out of the cradle and show the map to the passenger to confirm it's the right destination.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Nautilis said:


> Here's a link to the Uber doc titled "The Ratings System". 4.8 average is mentioned starting on page 4 of the doc
> http://uber-static.s3.amazonaws.com/la_dops/The Rating System.pdf
> 
> Excerpt:
> View attachment 589


Do they actually show you this graph in their emails? I have never seen it in Orange County.


----------



## UberSF

I've been watching my ratings go down and it puts a lump in your heart. Since im a little sensitive and vindictive i've now decided every rider gets a 4. Now if they are cool, chatty, funny i bump it up to a 5 just for pure entertainment. I'm already getting burned out and been doing this since March so if im not getting any extra "money tip" might as well give em a 5 for making the ride a joy!


----------



## BostonBandit

I try not to get too hung up in the rating but dropped from 4.8 to 4.73 in the past five days. All rides during that time frame were daylight and low-key, uneventful.

Oh well.


----------



## BostonBandit

mp775 said:


> Boston can be a special challenge because there are multiple streets with the same name. I tried to map an address in the financial district once just to see where the cross street was, and the map insisted the location was in Hyde Park. Have an idea of where you're supposed to be going and don't blindly follow the navigation, or you will end up miles away.


Neponset
Washington
Norfolk


----------



## grams777

Another deactivation reported in another thread due to ratings, so it is a valid concern:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-yeah-about-that-new-ratings-system.839/page-4#post-14556


----------



## mp775

BostonBandit said:


> Neponset
> Washington
> Norfolk


I think there's only one Norfolk Street and one Neponset Avenue in Boston City Limits at least (not counting similar streets just over the line in another town - that's a problem all over the state). But there are FIVE separate Washington Streets!

And Google Maps is seriously effed. I just tried to put in "Washington Street, Brookline;" the map zoomed to Washington Street in Dorchester but asked if I meant Washington Street in Belmont. No, I meant Washington Street in *Brookline*. Tried "333 Washington Street, Brookline" (the address of Town Hall), and it dropped me four miles away on West Roxbury Parkway!


----------



## DANNY ALFONSO

I drive for lyft and uber and have noticed that I am a 5.0 with lyft and 4.8 with uber.....I guess uber passengers are more stuck up, but I do enjoy ubers pay system.
I guess I will keep driving for Uber until they kick me out.


----------



## osii

I just got de-activated by Uber. but I had already quit. I am glad I didn't spend all the money on a car to do this. Since you have to take their word for it, you don't really know why you are deactivated. 

I do get a little pissy with customers who don't know where they're going.

Some people don't understand the CSI universe. Anything less than a 5 is essentially a Zero. some people will only give a 4 for good service and reserve a 5 for ride that has a happy ending. Ask anyone with a kilt on and a walkie talkie in their hands at burning man and you'll see how a little power can go to someones head. 

Did the driver show up on time? did you get to your destination in one piece? 5 stars. 

You know how many accidents I have been in taxicabs as a passenger?


----------



## osii

And BTW, I rated every passenger a 5 no matter what. As I've said before, the only way to get a 1 with me is if you poop, pee, or puke in the car.

You drunk and obnoxious - 5 (rather have you off the roads)
You *****y and in a bad mood - 5 (some people are having a bad day)
You send me to the wrong pick up location - 5
You have no idea where you're going - 5
You leave trash behind - 5 

The rating system needs to be replaced by some simple questions. 

Was arrival prompt?
Was is a safe ride?
Was the car clean?
Did you arrive safely at your destination?

That's about it. Not some stupid rating system that real world people do not understand.


----------



## DriverJ

I'm come to the conclusion that at least some of them don't know what they want. I had a young couple early this morning request a ride. I get there it and it looks like a ghost town. I call the girl and she tells me they just brought her friend's food, would I mind waiting until he eats! I said 'no,' like an idiot, but asked her where she was and told her where I was. She said, "Oh, we're not there anymore, that was from before!" What, are you kidding me? Maybe things have changed somewhere in there, I am 54 after all, but isn't it almost necessary to tell someone where you're at when you want to be picked up? I guess intelligence wasn't exactly her thing though. They climb in the car, her friend has a bag of french fries, and the first thing out of her mouth was, "It smells like french fries in here." God love her. I probably got a low rating for going to the wrong place and my smelly car too.


----------



## UberPup

LAuberX said:


> I had 3 long rides and 4 short ones on Sunday, one music "celebrity" rider, the rest a mix of people.
> 
> I was rated 4.33 for the day of 7 rides.
> 
> It truly hurts my feelings... And continues a downward trend hurting my 30 day by .02 also.
> 
> I take pride in my work, yet risk being de activated by people that think 4 is a good rating!
> 
> Driver churn will be the result, new drivers who think $10.00 phone fees and Uber taking 25% as the the only way they have known it.... So they won't complain!


They're taking 25% now?

**** me!!!


----------



## UberPup

u_no_me said:


> Get back to us after you've got a few hundred rides under your belt, and let us know how that's going, Troy.


That's right troy, get back to us. I was the same way when I started.

**** it, if I am going to get a 4, I am going to earn that 4.

Get ready for the ride of your life, as I am going to give it to you raw, dry and hard.

You want to see what a 4 is, I'll give you a 4.

Here's the thing, if you're not on the curb waiting for me when I show up, you're an automatic 4.
If your a pretentious middle aged white female, no matter what anyone does or gives you isn't good enough because daddy spoiled your ass as a child and you have no sense of reality you're a 3. Say anything to me, without me addressing you first, you're a 2. Play the rating game with me, you'll never win.

I know what it is, as I was married to one for 13 years, even giving her $10k a month to live on wasn't good enough.

Do I stereotype it, yes, I do. I know what it is, I grew up with it around me my entire life.

Not taking any shit from women like this, that don't have a sense of reality and think they are above you.


----------



## UberPup

BostonBandit said:


> I try not to get too hung up in the rating but dropped from 4.8 to 4.73 in the past five days. All rides during that time frame were daylight and low-key, uneventful.
> 
> Oh well.


I agree, oh well. The rating system is dysfunctional. Clueless ****s that put it together


----------



## Pacdog

Have to ask. Why would a celeb or even a exec who has loads of cash ever use Uber? Are they that cheap they cannot have a limo service do their driving? 

Ok I know the answer, but had to ask.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

osii said:


> And BTW, I rated every passenger a 5 no matter what. As I've said before, the only way to get a 1 with me is if you poop, pee, or puke in the car.
> 
> You drunk and obnoxious - 5 (rather have you off the roads)
> You *****y and in a bad mood - 5 (some people are having a bad day)
> You send me to the wrong pick up location - 5
> You have no idea where you're going - 5
> You leave trash behind - 5
> 
> The rating system needs to be replaced by some simple questions.
> 
> Was arrival prompt?
> Was is a safe ride?
> Was the car clean?
> Did you arrive safely at your destination?
> 
> That's about it. Not some stupid rating system that real world people do not understand.


Well, you see, there is the flaw in how you operated. The clients are under educated on the Uber system, and some would screw you over anyway. When you 5-star these problem people, you screw over other drivers by raising a rating of someone who is a drunk, an asshole, or a puker. This enables them to screw over more drivers. For that reason, I am glad that you are no longer able to rate passengers.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Pacdog said:


> Have to ask. Why would a celeb or even a exec who has loads of cash ever use Uber? Are they that cheap they cannot have a limo service do their driving?
> 
> Ok I know the answer, but had to ask.


Its the "cool factor", the novelty will wear off soon....


----------



## ElectroFuzz

TrafficSlayer said:


> Its the "cool factor", the novelty will wear off soon....


Nah... most rich people are cheap, anybody who has worked with them would know this.


----------



## mp775

How do you think they became rich?


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl

I have a (so far steady) 4.9 rating in DC -- not sure what it realty means b/c I can;t know whether all Pax even bother to rate drivers?


----------



## HisShadowX

I got into a car accident with a guy (Not using Uber) who turned into traffic to make a turn from a Stop sign which is illegal since you need to Yield to oncoming traffic.

Anyways the Driver

Did not own the car
Did not have insurance
Has had a suspended drivers license for ten years
Even though I hit him he was still at fault for turning into oncoming traffic from a Stop Sign and he got arrested. Needless to say for the past three weeks I've been suffering from a concussion but the effects of the concussion have lessened but I had to go home after HR figured out I could no longer remember things people were telling me a minute ago. My wife sadly was picking up her father at O'hare so I decided to use my free Uber Code. My driver who was a complete asshole had a 4.4 drivers rating.....

When he insulted me as I first got into his car I understood why he had that rating. As a driver who always kept his rating up I cannot believe there are drivers out there with low ratings who are still driving!


----------



## UberSF

HisShadowX said:


> I got into a car accident with a guy (Not using Uber) who turned into traffic to make a turn from a Stop sign which is illegal since you need to Yield to oncoming traffic.
> 
> Anyways the Driver
> 
> Did not own the car
> Did not have insurance
> Has had a suspended drivers license for ten years
> Even though I hit him he was still at fault for turning into oncoming traffic from a Stop Sign and he got arrested. Needless to say for the past three weeks I've been suffering from a concussion but the effects of the concussion have lessened but I had to go home after HR figured out I could no longer remember things people were telling me a minute ago. My wife sadly was picking up her father at O'hare so I decided to use my free Uber Code. My driver who was a complete asshole had a 4.4 drivers rating.....
> 
> When he insulted me as I first got into his car I understood why he had that rating. As a driver who always kept his rating up I cannot believe there are drivers out there with low ratings who are still driving!


It's all part of Uber's grand plan to become THE TAXI SERVICE its trying to destroy


----------



## Pacdog

A good read...
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffber...we-actually-rating-when-we-rate-other-people/


----------



## UberSF

Funny how Forbes is doing all these articles related to Uber. Money follows money what a sad society we've become.


----------



## UberSF

There we go Uber needs to switch to what every other social media site does....thumbs up, thumbs down.


----------



## Heather517

LuLu said:


> They want EVERY thing......one of these kids asked me what brand of purse I have......what...what kind of question is that and WHY does it matter. I wanted to ask her if she had SALINE or SILICONE and who was her Dr.....but, I did not....brats.


I would have told her I dont know. That when I saw the purse I saw more than just a brand.... I saw my own unique style. I think that some people are so wrapped up on easing the eye of others, they forget how to express themseves for who they really are.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

HisShadowX said:


> I got into a car accident with a guy (Not using Uber) who turned into traffic to make a turn from a Stop sign which is illegal since you need to Yield to oncoming traffic.
> 
> Anyways the Driver
> 
> Did not own the car
> Did not have insurance
> Has had a suspended drivers license for ten years
> Even though I hit him he was still at fault for turning into oncoming traffic from a Stop Sign and he got arrested. Needless to say for the past three weeks I've been suffering from a concussion but the effects of the concussion have lessened but I had to go home after HR figured out I could no longer remember things people were telling me a minute ago. My wife sadly was picking up her father at O'hare so I decided to use my free Uber Code. My driver who was a complete asshole had a 4.4 drivers rating.....
> 
> When he insulted me as I first got into his car I understood why he had that rating. As a driver who always kept his rating up I cannot believe there are drivers out there with low ratings who are still driving!


what did he insult you with? how? I think a bit more details here would help us understand why someones a 4.4


----------



## The LAwnmower

TrafficSlayer said:


> Well, you see, there is the flaw in how you operated. The clients are under educated on the Uber system, and some would screw you over anyway. When you 5-star these problem people, you screw over other drivers by raising a rating of someone who is a drunk, an asshole, or a puker. This enables them to screw over more drivers. For that reason, I am glad that you are no longer able to rate passengers.


Customer ratings are worthless. Uber isn't going to deactivate a paying passenger. Even if a pax is rated a '1', because if they deactivate them they will use Lyft and there is no way Uber will let that happen.


----------



## Chip Dawg

TrafficSlayer said:


> For that reason, I am glad that you are no longer able to rate passengers.


Stop spreading misinformation!


----------



## pamela2001

Thank you pacdog for reference to Forbes article! I was wondering if I was the only one with the early morning wake-up panic attack over dropping below 4.6. Thank you!

The awesome informational nuggets from this article and its references to TED talk and podcast joke are:
It's time to stop terrorizing drivers with the "4.6" cut-off deactivation.
Don't we all know 4-star means default good ride?
Don't we all know 5-star means exceptional ride?
Don't we all know 1-star means awful ride?
Uber please consider simple obvious rating like Facebook does it: either a 5 or a 1, so we all agree:
is the interaction between driver and rider excellent or is it awful. That's it.
Margaret Gould's TED talk puts this on the platter for all of us to nibble on:
http://blog.ted.com/2014/03/19/thre...whole-world-margaret-gould-stewart-at-ted2014

Wonderful funny podcast on the Uber rider experience here:
http://harmontown.com/podcast/108

p.s. take the Uber training to get this 5-star/1-star education


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Chip Dawg said:


> Stop spreading misinformation!


If he's not a driver, he can't rate pax anymore. How is that misinformation? Perhaps you are the one who is misinformed of the facts of the situation.


----------



## Chip Dawg

TrafficSlayer said:


> If he's not a driver, he can't rate pax anymore. How is that misinformation? Perhaps you are the one who is misinformed of the facts of the situation.


Your reading comprehension sucks. Reread the quote again very SLOWLY.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Chip Dawg said:


> Your reading comprehension sucks. Reread the quote again very SLOWLY.


You should probably check your own because in the post just before the one i replied to, osii said he was deactivated. I'll be waiting for your apology. ....


----------



## Chip Dawg

TrafficSlayer said:


> You should probably check your own because in the post just before the one i replied to, osii said he was deactivated. I'll be waiting for your apology. ....[/QU
> 
> 
> TrafficSlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably check your own because in the post just before the one i replied to, osii said he was deactivated. I'll be waiting for your apology. ....
Click to expand...




TrafficSlayer said:


> You should probably check your own because in the post just before the one i replied to, osii said he was deactivated. I'll be waiting for your apology. ....


You should have started a NEW paragraph if you were replying to him. You made a general statement in ONE parag


TrafficSlayer said:


> Well, you see, there is the flaw in how you operated. The clients are under educated on the Uber system, and some would screw you over anyway. When you 5-star these problem people, you screw over other drivers by raising a rating of someone who is a drunk, an asshole, or a puker. This enables them to screw over more drivers.
> 
> For that reason, I am glad that you are no longer contracting ON UBER.


I fixed it for you. No charge.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Chip Dawg said:


> You should have started a NEW paragraph if you were replying to him. You made a general statement in ONE parag
> 
> I fixed it for you. No charge.


You are a ******.


----------



## HisShadowX

Lyft4uDC said:


> what did he insult you with? how? I think a bit more details here would help us understand why someones a 4.4


The first thing he does as I get into the vehicle is get berated because I worked for a transportation company and he didn't understand why I needed a ride....why is he driving if he doesn't want to pick up people?


----------



## Sly

Riders watch over my shoulder to see what rating I give them therefore I always give them a 5.


----------



## HisShadowX

Sly said:


> Riders watch over my shoulder to see what rating I give them therefore I always give them a 5.


Don't let people bully you. Once they vacate the vehicle go ahead and rate them. If your passengers are still in your car and for some reason you get hit by a drunk driver, or a accident happens your off the clock cause you logged off the Uber insurance does not cover you. I know some drivers log out and rate before everyone has left. If you're helping them taking out things of your car your still performing a service make sure your protected.


----------



## Ben29

So I have about 15 rides under my belt and have maintained a 5 star up until today where it dropped dramatically to a 3.83. The reason why I think is because I pulled up outside the location given to me by the app, waited for a few minutes, clicked arrived, called the pax and she says she's a mile or so away so I told her I would be right there. She makes some excuse about her GPS not working correctly. Anyway I pick her up and she wants to go to the airport. Not being familiar with how to get there from where I picked her up from, I followed the gps directions come to find out she's entered an incorrect address for the airport. I guess my question is, will this affect me since I only have 15 rides right now?


----------



## Subaruber

Got a ride who didnt show up , mistakenly click start ride , he gave me 1 stars and i got 4.43 and all sudden out of blue. I was deactivated(waitlisted) and i dont even have replies about what actually going on.

It just the way how you deal with UBER. But i have business to run ... nothing really serious except...keep wondering....

what actually i have done. Eventually Uber is an unfair company..... and no one can do anything about it........YET.


I have 5 stars straight from the last day this monday , my final rating was 4.43.


----------



## HisShadowX

Subaruber said:


> Got a ride who didnt show up , mistakenly click start ride , he gave me 1 stars and i got 4.43 and all sudden out of blue. I was deactivated(waitlisted) and i dont even have replies about what actually going on.
> 
> It just the way how you deal with UBER. But i have business to run ... nothing really serious except...keep wondering....
> 
> what actually i have done. Eventually Uber is an unfair company..... and no one can do anything about it........YET.
> 
> I have 5 stars straight from the last day this monday , my final rating was 4.43.


Never hit the start button before the ride has started. Not only can this be illegal depending on the city or state your operating in but it can put you into a lot of trouble.

If this happens accidentally inform your customer and also inform your customer that you are going to do a fare change request to dispute the fare and recommend they do the same.

At this point there is a chance you'll get a good review.


----------



## Subaruber

ShadowX , i told them already .... they still ahead gave me adjustment and free rides.....i sent the email of this problem...
and then ... out of the blue .... they deactivated .... my last 7 trips perfects '5///one 4 because also ineffective route but it is the passenger route... i asked them do i need gps ... they said no..... my lawd.. UBER ! F U K !


----------



## HisShadowX

Subaruber said:


> ShadowX , i told them already .... they still ahead gave me adjustment and free rides.....i sent the email of this problem...
> and then ... out of the blue .... they deactivated .... my last 7 trips perfects '5///one 4 because also ineffective route but it is the passenger route... i asked them do i need gps ... they said no..... my lawd.. UBER ! F U K !


I share your pain on the ineffective route because here in Chicago is cab driver is required to take the route suggested by the customer. Uber also requires this I would highly recommend you have them review there judgement on this and if they do not change course go to Lyft.


----------



## Subaruber

It is ok with me and i dont have three kids to rely on my income, i have my place and car paid off.... I dont really need to have a company screw my good history , telling me that i dont have quality customer service.....

I took 5 people on my 3 car suitable seats ( second day)
I took disability person gladly
I took oh lady who have big trolly helper
I took extra stops on few trips....

I wish i am a person who mean , rude and like to yelling people... But no.....that just not me. i wish . i can ....


AND THANK YOu ..... for your generous statement .... to feels how is it felt on my shoes....


----------



## HisShadowX

Subaruber said:


> It is ok with me and i dont have three kids to rely on my income, i have my place and car paid off.... I dont really need to have a company screw my good history , telling me that i dont have quality customer service.....
> 
> I took 5 people on my 3 car suitable seats ( second day)
> I took disability person gladly
> I took oh lady who have big trolly helper
> I took extra stops on few trips....
> 
> I wish i am a person who mean , rude and like to yelling people... But no.....that just not me. i wish . i can ....
> 
> AND THANK YOu ..... for your generous statement .... to feels how is it felt on my shoes....


Haha it happened to me the person gave me the wrong address and last minute I asked her if she has a party at the beach that's when she changed her address last minute and guess who got blamed for that? Me. It's quite large amounts of bull. I took off the entire month of June and July due to this and the same rates.


----------



## Sydney Uber

upnetuser said:


> My score keeps going down .01 each day for about the past week. been getting a lot of first timers during this time, wonder if they are giving 4's or something, as nothing has really changed otherwise.


Talk to them about it


----------



## FilmZilla

I just started Uber. Los Angeles. Friday night was my first night. Did 20 trips, got my $500 referral bonus because I was a Lyft Mentor. Everyone and everything was amazing.

I figured I'd do a few trips tonight. I checked my rating. 4.67.

PANIC ATTACK.

Farlance, talk me off the ledge. I'll be opening doors, having water and candy in my cars, and working day shifts now. I usually match my customer but this is really unsettling.


----------



## Sly

FilmZilla said:


> I just started Uber. Los Angeles. Friday night was my first night. Did 20 trips, got my $500 referral bonus because I was a Lyft Mentor. Everyone and everything was amazing.
> 
> I figured I'd do a few trips tonight. I checked my rating. 4.67.
> 
> PANIC ATTACK.
> 
> Farlance, talk me off the ledge. I'll be opening doors, having water and candy in my cars, and working day shifts now. I usually match my customer but this is really unsettling.


You just started Friday and are a Mentor? 20 rides in one day? Damn I need to move to LA.


----------



## SunSmith

FilmZilla said:


> I just started Uber. Los Angeles. Friday night was my first night. Did 20 trips, got my $500 referral bonus because I was a Lyft Mentor. Everyone and everything was amazing.
> 
> I figured I'd do a few trips tonight. I checked my rating. 4.67.
> 
> PANIC ATTACK.
> 
> Farlance, talk me off the ledge. I'll be opening doors, having water and candy in my cars, and working day shifts now. I usually match my customer but this is really unsettling.


Unfortunately you don't get to see passenger comments so you can figure out how to improve. Biggest difference between Uber and Lyft customers? Uber customers more often want a driver who shuts up and just drives safely. Lyft customers want conversation more.


----------



## pengduck

LAuberX said:


> I had 3 long rides and 4 short ones on Sunday, one music "celebrity" rider, the rest a mix of people.
> 
> I was rated 4.33 for the day of 7 rides.
> 
> It truly hurts my feelings... And continues a downward trend hurting my 30 day by .02 also.
> 
> I take pride in my work, yet risk being de activated by people that think 4 is a good rating!
> 
> Driver churn will be the result, new drivers who think $10.00 phone fees and Uber taking 25% as the the only way they have known it.... So they won't complain!


as far as the $10 phone fee I think they should start charging that when they start charging the damn cancellation fee!


----------



## anexfanatic

The lowest I've been with Uber is a 4.3 because of one 4 rating from my first few rides. My highest than the 5 I started out with is a 4.98. My current rating is a 4.93. I've been able to maintain in between a 4.95 and 4.98 for weeks now and all of a sudden my ratings are dropping because of some a-holes that think it's fun to rate someone a 4 because they don't know how to ping their own g-damn location for pick-up!

-huffs-

Anywayyyyy, I've never gotten a warning for deactivation from Uber.

Just a sidenote, if these ****tards don't want to talk to us, they shouldn't ask so many lengthy questions they ask all of the Uber drivers. The answers don't change that much, ****tards.

-end rant-


----------



## where's the beef?

anexfanatic said:


> The lowest I've been with Uber is a 4.3 because of one 4 rating from my first few rides. My highest than the 5 I started out with is a 4.98. My current rating is a 4.93. I've been able to maintain in between a 4.95 and 4.98 for weeks now and all of a sudden my ratings are dropping because of some a-holes that think it's fun to rate someone a 4 because they don't know how to ping their own g-damn location for pick-up!
> 
> -huffs-
> 
> Anywayyyyy, I've never gotten a warning for deactivation from Uber.
> 
> Just a sidenote, if these ****tards don't want to talk to us, they shouldn't ask so many lengthy questions they ask all of the Uber drivers. The answers don't change that much, ****tards.
> 
> -end rant-


Having a bad day?
I feel some anomosity here...
Not your usual, bubbly, light-hearted banter...


----------



## CrematedByMistake

I was a 5 my folder two weeks working then dropped to like a 4.5... Then got the email from uber staying someone complained about the route I took to extend the time, etc... I replied staying the broad was directing me and was on her phone and we missed the turn that I was supposed to guess since she was directing me.... Heffa... Anyway it was a $4, she could of walked imo... 
Anyway uber responded and said some generic don't worry about it type response... 
Well this weekend I started at 4.68 and now at 4.71 alright... Lol


----------



## anexfanatic

I've had a really rough week with my pax being stupid. Sorry. You're right. I try to keep it positive, but I guess I'm just human.


----------



## DriverJ

Joanne said:


> I truly do not understand what these 20 year olds want and expect from us!


Heroin, free of course. Along with their free water, so they can enjoy their nearly free ride.


----------



## Subaruber

Its be a month after i was deactivated because i sent very offensive but not threatening emails about the "Ineffective route fares cut adjustment " ... one of the uber rep email me to come by and talk about the account ... but i did sent them emails for apologizes ... ( hell you dont want someone sue you because you sent F word a,d Racistic emails).... will see what will happen.... even i am kind of .... kin.. going to their place....


----------



## Jlauler

I see a serious flaw in the UBER rating system that should be addressed .
I've been driving for 3 days with close to 100 trips. Every trip has been a positive experience with great riders .
However I notice today that my rating fell from 5 to 4.78.
The flaw I see in the rating system is that if a fare gives 4 stars it puts a good driver in jeopardy . Intoxicated riders are not always up to speed with the ratings and can tend to hit any star which can be devastating to s driver.
I was assigned to Athens Georgia which is a college town and loaded with bars there are no rides outside of the town which means you can't avoid the bar scene to build up your ratings . 
Uber needs to look at the locations it's drivers are assigned to and understand that alcohol plays a major Part in the rating system and possibly give drivers a bit more padding working in these areas. 
I intend to be a full time driver and make a lot of money for this company and don't feel drivers should have to live in fear of losing an account over the actions of the intoxicated . 
Please look at the rating system and allow it to give us a chance to grow rather than live in fear .


----------



## where's the beef?

Perfect rating don't even get you a free Whopper from Uber...
What's with all this endless obsession with ratings, anyway?
Wake up, guys & gals...
Travis got you running around in circles and is LHAO...

http://idrivesf.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sly

Jlauler said:


> I see a serious flaw in the UBER rating system that should be addressed .
> I've been driving for 3 days with close to 100 trips. Every trip has been a positive experience with great riders .
> However I notice today that my rating fell from 5 to 4.78.
> The flaw I see in the rating system is that if a fare gives 4 stars it puts a good driver in jeopardy . Intoxicated riders are not always up to speed with the ratings and can tend to hit any star which can be devastating to s driver.
> I was assigned to Athens Georgia which is a college town and loaded with bars there are no rides outside of the town which means you can't avoid the bar scene to build up your ratings .
> Uber needs to look at the locations it's drivers are assigned to and understand that alcohol plays a major Part in the rating system and possibly give drivers a bit more padding working in these areas.
> I intend to be a full time driver and make a lot of money for this company and don't feel drivers should have to live in fear of losing an account over the actions of the intoxicated .
> Please look at the rating system and allow it to give us a chance to grow rather than live in fear .


If I was in charge, we would look to saturating the market. And then when there were way too many drivers out there, dump the bottom 10% regardless of where that placed them on the rating scale.

Southtrust Bank, in Tampa data center, used to fire their slowest typist every month as a scare tactic to keep all of them working at their highest speed. I'm glad I was just the courier and didn't work there. They also fired you for being 5 minutes late.


----------



## where's the beef?

Sly said:


> If I was in charge, we would look to saturating the market. And then when there were way too many drivers out there, dump the bottom 10% regardless of where that placed them on the rating scale.
> 
> Southtrust Bank, in Tampa data center, used to fire their slowest typist every month as a scare tactic to keep all of them working at their highest speed. I'm glad I was just the courier and didn't work there. They also fired you for being 5 minutes late.


So now you end up typing for Travis...
How do you like it?


----------



## AlongForTheRide

I've done 15 or 16 rides in my first month and I'm currently at 4.27 stars. at one point I dropped to 3.8 and 2 weeks in a row I received 2 emails and 2 texts from uber talking to me about my low rating and how they expect great service from there drivers and referred me back to the training videos to better my service. I complained about the rating because I do everything they suggest. I work hard at keeping my car clean inside & out. I dress professionally. I do start the conversations to break the ice, but if they're quiet, i'm quiet. I haven't received a negative email or text from uber in 2-3 weeks. i'm trying....


----------



## James Tucson

Never got a warning, just got deactivated today at 4.62 and 50 rides. I have phone charges, cold water, I open doors and where a dress shirt and slacks and driving an $84,000 Mercedes-Benz. Spent most of the weekend working the college, what do the drunk little shits want?


----------



## grams777

James Tucson said:


> Spent most of the weekend working the college


 That might have been the problem. College ratings can be tough as drunks, late nights, and surge. I try to avoid the whole area here. I also talked to some drivers that I met who basically came to the same conclusion, that avoiding those rides brought their ratings up substantially. They're usually cheap grinder rides anyway (min fares).


----------



## Kaz

I try not to stress over the silly rating system. I fluctuate from a 4.7 to 4.82 and I have a clean car that smells good, have water, snacks, I am neat in appearance ( I wear a polo and black pants)and I always ask them "do you have a preferred route...." Stuff like that. I'm usually chatty when I first go on but as the night drags, I am tired and I call it a night when my mood starts to dip. I HATE the college crowds-Mill Ave especially since the rides are mainly $7, $8 and I do not open car doors for them- sorry. For certain pick- ups I do. I try and stay outside of Tempe and Old Town scottsdale due to the short distances. Sorry you were deactivated, I've heard of them re-activating. There are a bunch of dumb CSRs that have never driven that get overzealous with the ratings. Ridiculous.


----------



## LAuberX

James Tucson said:


> Never got a warning, just got deactivated today at 4.62 and 50 rides. I have phone charges, cold water, I open doors and where a dress shirt and slacks and driving an $84,000 Mercedes-Benz. Spent most of the weekend working the college, what do the drunk little shits want?


$84,000.00 car for Uber Black ?


----------



## Elmoooy

Wow some of these post baffles me. You would think riders would low rate a deaf driver for not being able to talk before any other drivers. I have a 4.87 rating and over 450 rides. I don't even open door for no damn body. I dont even offer water to my regulars, just airport folks. I do have candy but riders get it themselves.


----------



## SD Driver

I just got an email, followed by a text, from Uber deactivating me. I've only driven for them for two weekends now (50 rides or so). What is totally crazy to me is that nearly everyone who has gotten in my car has had very positive comments. I've been declared the "BEST Uber Driver EVER" probably a dozen times in the last two weeks. My first weekend, my ratings ended around 4.8. Kind of low I thought, but I didn't think anything of it. The following weekend when I opened up the partner app I saw my rating was now at 4.35. I thought that was weird, but figured it would just go up so I didn't worry about it much at all. Until today when I got that email then text. I'm pretty perturbed for a couple of reasons: First, there was no warning or anything, just instant deactivation. Second, I don't think the ratings are accurate. I got an email earlier in week, between my 2 driving sessions, stating something like "You shouldn't start a ride and stop it immediately in order to cancel a trip." Again, I didn't think much of it until I got a text saying that there were "complaints", yes, plural, that I had done this. So I sent a nasty-gram to Uber about this and explained that I absolutely did not do this a single time during the weekend in question. I told them they should be tracking riders' GPS along with the drivers GPS and correlating the two in order to immediately squash any sort of dispute of this nature. Beyond that, Uber failed to pay me the $40/hr they guaranteed over the Halloween weekend and I sent 2 emails to them about that and never got a single reply about it. The other thing, and the thing that I honestly think I'm being punished for, is that I'm a Lyft driver and came to Uber on a referral. My friend got a referral email from Uber stating that they were paying $500 to recruit drivers to Uber from other ridesharing companies and that once the referral completed 20 rides then the $500 bonus would be paid to the referring party. There was no indication of any sort of stipulations anywhere in the email. There was no link to a web page for more information. The email simply said exactly as I stated, and I have a copy of it to prove it. So, after my 20th ride, I started emailing them about the money they owed to my friend. They paid him $50 for a standard referral fee, which is a far cry from the $500 they promised in the email. So, I go round and round with several people who are answering the Uber email address we have in our town. They are telling me that the web page says that the Lyft driver summary had to be dated over the summer (I started with Lyft first weekend in September). That's all fine that they have a website for that, but that website was NEVER referenced in the email offer, so I have no idea if they created the webpage with stipulations after my initial email or if it existed before, all I know is not one single person ever told either of us to check the website for more information. So this is the leg I'm standing on so my friend can get paid. I'm being the squeaky wheel because I know I'm right. They are just using bully tactics to try and get me to go away. I think it's absolutely ridiculous that you can't get anyone on the phone to talk to, and you can barely get the same rep to reply to the email chain either. 

So, I guess after all that I've explained in the wall of text they decided to blacklist me in my town. In my honest opinion, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if the partner team in San Diego had tampered with my ratings in order to get rid of me. I'm honestly considering taking legal action at this point, if for nothing else to get them to follow their word and proof read their emails before they send them out. They act as if they are not legally binding documents when they are. If you get a good enough lawyer on your side, I don't think a case like this would be too hard. They'd have to hand over their ratings records (which should be readily available for drivers to view anyways after they remove any identifiable information about the rider) and you could see exactly what you were being rated poorly for, you could even force them to turn over rider information so the riders could be questioned about their ratings. It would force Uber to respect something besides just making a quick buck and pushing people away that question their practices.

My experience with Lyft and Uber have been polar opposites. From the very first time I started doing business with Uber it was VERY clear to me that the only thing Uber wants is an army of a million drivers, and they'll take any driver they can and if that driver isn't fitting into their mold they'll find a way to blacklist them. With Lyft, I have felt as though they actually care about their drivers as well as their riders and prefer quality over quantity. They make you do a mentoring ride with an established Lyft driver and if that driver doesn't think you are cut out for it, then you won't get to drive for them. It's a small screening process, but it's far better than Uber's process of checking that your drivers license is valid and you have a vehicle inspection. My rating on Lyft with 100 rides so far is 4.85. I drive the same areas and do the exact same things while driving for Uber where my ratings fell while I wasn't even driving, and ended somewhere south of 4.4. It just all smells fishy to me. The only reason I'm slightly upset is that Uber has far better marketing, so I was a little busier driving with Uber than I was with Lyft, but I prefer pretty much every other aspect of driving for Lyft more than I did driving for Uber.

Oh yeah, in the email from Uber they said I can take a class, which would be during the middle of the work day where I'm working my real job, to get a probationary status back. The class costs $50. I don't think I'll be doing that. Thanks anyway Uber.


----------



## RonL

How do you find out what a certain pax rated you?
I only see the average on my display.


----------



## chi1cabby

LAuberX said:


> $84,000.00 car for Uber Black ?


UberBLACK and UberSUV vehicles MUST be black on black.


----------



## chi1cabby

RonL said:


> How do you find out what a certain pax rated you?


A driver cannot find out what, if any, rating was given by an individual rider.


----------



## pengduck

Kaz said:


> I try not to stress over the silly rating system. I fluctuate from a 4.7 to 4.82 and I have a clean car that smells good, have water, snacks, I am neat in appearance ( I wear a polo and black pants)and I always ask them "do you have a preferred route...." Stuff like that. I'm usually chatty when I first go on but as the night drags, I am tired and I call it a night when my mood starts to dip. I HATE the college crowds-Mill Ave especially since the rides are mainly $7, $8 and I do not open car doors for them- sorry. For certain pick- ups I do. I try and stay outside of Tempe and Old Town scottsdale due to the short distances. Sorry you were deactivated, I've heard of them re-activating. There are a bunch of dumb CSRs that have never driven that get overzealous with the ratings. Ridiculous.


I think all CSRs should have to drive 1 night a week as part of their job. Then their I understand your frustration would be sincere.


----------



## chi1cabby

pengduck said:


> I think all CSRs should have to drive 1 night a week as part of their job


CSRs are keyboard jockeys. They make $15/hr. They don't make policies. It's Uber's Executive team that make policies, that are then implemented by Managers.

Here's some info on Uber's CSRs:
*Uber to add 75 more jobs here*
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...141119981?template=mobile&X-IgnoreUserAgent=1


----------



## scrurbscrud

Elmoooy said:


> Wow some of these post baffles me. You would think riders would low rate a deaf driver for not being able to talk before any other drivers. I have a 4.87 rating and over 450 rides. I don't even open door for no damn body. I dont even offer water to my regulars, just airport folks. I do have candy but riders get it themselves.


What? What did you say? I'm putting that charade on my list. Along with Alzheimers.


----------



## scrurbscrud

chi1cabby said:


> A driver cannot find out what, if any, rating was given by an individual rider.


Most drivers can pinpoint their low star pax. I could recite every detail of bum pax. They should provide a no more match option and an option to provide instant feedback on the ones you know are going to nail you. Anyone you say NO to is going to *****. No drinks. No overloading. No excess waiting. Any kind of NO no matter how insignificant, all provide low driver stars.


----------



## chi1cabby

scrurbscrud said:


> Most drivers can pinpoint their low star pax.


A driver may have "hunch", and take a "guess" at what an individual rider rated him/her. But there is No Way for a driver to know what a pax Actually rated him/her.

This was the question:


RonL said:


> How do you find out what a certain pax rated you?


This was my answer:


chi1cabby said:


> A driver cannot find out what, if any, rating was given by an individual rider.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I know. Was just saying drivers have a pretty good idea on a day to day basis who the culprits were. Not that we actually know as a fact. It's certainly open to Uber manipulation, for, let's say, driving for LYFT of sumthin.


----------



## Sly

chi1cabby said:


> CSRs are keyboard jockeys. They make $15/hr. They don't make policies. It's Uber's Executive team that make policies, that are then implemented by Managers.
> 
> Here's some info on Uber's CSRs:
> *Uber to add 75 more jobs here*
> http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...141119981?template=mobile&X-IgnoreUserAgent=1


How do you know they don't?
How do you know whether my third job is a CSR for Uber?


----------



## uberyft

chi1cabby said:


> A driver cannot find out what, if any, rating was given by an individual rider.


I emailed them asking for the weekly rating summary, and they replied that its a feature that is not being offered at the moment..


----------



## SD Driver

Amazingly I got a reply email from Uber today. 

Apparently I have only 22 ratings (out of about 50 or so rides). 18 of those ratings are 5-star (could be 17, he told me 20% of my ratings were 4-star and below. I did the math).

I emailed back and talked about statistics and said the sample size is far to small to make such a huge judgement. I also said if they want to use such a small sample they should remove the outliers, and recommended they remove the top two and bottom two scores. My current rating is 4.45 according to my profile, so if they remove the top 2 and bottom 2 it would put my rating at 4.76. I told them there is no way I'm paying $50 to take a class that will tell me what I already know so that I can start working again where a fundamentally flawed system could knock me out again. I did say that I'd happily start driving for them again if they would reinstate me now and that they should hold off on judging any driver until there are at least 50 ratings available and at the very least they should send a warning email with such a small sample size if they are going to make snap judgements.


----------



## SD Driver

Fun times. It was only 17 perfect ratings. Meaning 5 imperfect ratings. Still too small of a sample size imo. They are refusing to reinstate me without making me pay $50 & miss time from my day job. This is just extortion and I'm not going to stand for it. I've now contacted a lawyer and am going to see what my options are moving forward. 

I did find an interesting website here though: uberlawsuitcom

I wish I'd of done my research before signing up. I would have never started driving for Uber.


----------



## LAuberX

SD Driver, Your wish came true. A little late maybe...

This is a minimum wage gig, lawyers cost too much to fight for $9.00/hour.

Best of luck in whatever you do.


----------



## jordonkeith

I think we have an easy fix people. Let's all rate our passages a 3.0 see how they like it! Uber will start deactivating them and they will complain too. Let's make it fair for everyone. 

I have over 800 rides and a 4.82. This last week I've been getting mostly 4s. I haven't changed anything but different riders rate differently. It sucks but uber doesn't teach riders how to rate. I spoke to one lady who said 3 was a normal ride and gave more or less rides depending on if the driver went out of his way to be perfect or lower if there was a problem.


----------



## mp775

jordonkeith said:


> I think we have an easy fix people. Let's all rate our passages a 3.0 see how they like it! Uber will start deactivating them and they will complain too. Let's make it fair for everyone.


Won't work. Riders don't see their ratings, and Uber won't deactivate riders for a low rating. The riders might wonder why it's suddenly harder to find a ride, but that's all.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

mp775 said:


> Won't work. Riders don't see their ratings, and Uber won't deactivate riders for a low rating. The riders might wonder why it's suddenly harder to find a ride, but that's all.


Uber is also known to reset rider ratings to 5 once in a while.
Happened at least twice in my market, confirmed by monitoring my repeat riders ratings.


----------



## JRealtor

Jeeves said:


> I wanted to start a thread about the consequences of a low rating. I notice ratings are an issue on a lot of drivers minds. Has anyone got warned or deactivated for a low rating? Is it more of a personal reflection? I know when I see mine go down even a couple hundreds of a point, It can hurt the esteem a bit. Its hard to be criticized for hard work. Lets not go on and on about the ratings system - but does anyone have experience with a rating having consequences?
> 
> Personally Ive maintained a 4.8+ and never been bothered by Uber for it.


I was just deactivated this week & my average rating was a 4.7. The hitch is they want you to pay $60.00 to attend a training class which is suppose to improve your ratings & THEN they will re-activate your account. The proactive approach would be to offer these classes upfront. You still run the risk off picking up a rider who is having a bad day & they give you a low rating. 
Does anyone happen to know what the threshold is for a rating that is considered unacceptable? I sent Uber an email to inquire but no reply.


----------



## chi1cabby

JRealtor said:


> I was just deactivated this week & my average rating was a 4.7.





JRealtor said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the threshold is for a rating that is considered unacceptable?


The oft cited threshold is 4.6

*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## Sly

4.6 per 100 runs. You could be 4.7 for 500 runs but your last 100 below 4.6 can still get you terminated.


----------



## Bill Feit

My rating for last 7 days is 4.6. Had one young lady give me a bad rating because she entered an incorrect pickup location in the app twice and then text me a third incorrect and then yelled at me for not being able to find her. She said, "I am where the application says I am" thinking the pin placement is always where she is. Of course I tried to explain things to her...dumb on my part I know! I learned from it...second incorrect pickup is immediate cancel...had to do that yesterday.


----------



## Bill Feit

Forgot to say...guess I am lucky business is slow and I only had 28 trips in 7 days and not 100! BTW, my 365 is 1538 rides at 4.79


----------



## Sly

Bill Feit said:


> My rating for last 7 days is 4.6. Had one young lady give me a bad rating because she entered an incorrect pickup location in the app twice and then text me a third incorrect and then yelled at me for not being able to find her. She said, "I am where the application says I am" thinking the pin placement is always where she is. Of course I tried to explain things to her...dumb on my part I know! I learned from it...second incorrect pickup is immediate cancel...had to do that yesterday.


yeah, the ratings system awards bad customer service. Have a problem with a customer cancel her ass before she can get access to score you. My problem is I always try to give all pax's good customer service. I'm going to have to stop that.


----------



## SharedRideTruther

Joanne said:


> I truly do not understand what these 20 year olds want and expect from us!


they want an award
like the one the got for graduating 3rd grade, 4th grade, 5th grade, etc (u get my point)
lol


----------



## Realityshark

Ratings are simply Uber's way to mind-**** their drivers. Especially the new driver.

After you get enough rides under your belt, you can easily absorb the occasional asshole.

For the new driver, when they see their rating drop, they drive more to try to get it back to a respectable level. It's Uber's way to make you drive more. It also makes you feel like you are lucky to be working for them. If you are worried about your rating, you won't be thinking about shitty rates, being lied to by Uber, depreciation, liability, insurance, risk, cleaning up puke and all the real issues that comes with this ********* bullshit. 

A bad rating hurts the new driver and causes them to drive more and take more shit from the passengers. 

My advise is to never look at your rating, do the best you can and try to figure out how to make more than minimum wage while destroying the small amount of equity you have left in that car you are tearing up. 

If you are worried about your rating, Uber has you right where they want you. If you suck so bad that you get disconnected then Uber driving isn't for you. Get over it and get a job in the fast food industry, you'll probably make more money and you certainly won't tear up your car.


----------



## MrFribble

Does Uber use the 365 rating. If you fall below 4.7 on the day or month but maintain higher, say 4.84 on the 365 will you get bumped


----------



## Sly

MrFribble said:


> Does Uber use the 365 rating. If you fall below 4.7 on the day or month but maintain higher, say 4.84 on the 365 will you get bumped


The way it reads to me it's each section of 100 rides. They ignore the 365 rating.


----------



## glados

Uber will always send you a warning email first, giving you a chance to improve your ratings.


----------



## eyewall

I think I am headed for deactivation. I have done this for two weeks and the first week ended with me at a 4.92. I had a couple of bad rides in the second week. One was doomed from the beginning with the lady being belligerent (I should have cancelled her). The second was my fault as I got lost on the University of Vermont Campus (not hard to do with one ways and do no enters etc.). My 7 day average after the second week has tanked to 4.69 and may still be settling downward. I expected fluctuation but this is a steady drop so far. I have done 104 trips since I started (overall rating for those sits at 4.78).


----------



## eyewall

It seems to have stabilized for the time being and is trickling up a little. I had a pair of 5* today to help.


----------



## Bill Feit

I believe your overall rating is based on the last 500 trips.


----------



## eyewall

One thing I have found in the Burlington, VT market is UVM students will almost always rate you 4 or lower. Young professionals and St. Mikes students seem to be more inclined to rate a 5.


----------



## eyewall

Awesome, I just got tanked again for a wrong pin drop. If that happens again I just need to bail on the ride.


----------



## MarkR

James Tucson said:


> Never got a warning, just got deactivated today at 4.62 and 50 rides. I have phone charges, cold water, I open doors and where a dress shirt and slacks and driving an $84,000 Mercedes-Benz. Spent most of the weekend working the college, what do the drunk little shits want?


Was the car washed?? Jk uber makes no sense sometimes. I don't offer any of that stuff but I ask if they want to stop somewhere.


----------



## MarkR

Kaz said:


> I try not to stress over the silly rating system. I fluctuate from a 4.7 to 4.82 and I have a clean car that smells good, have water, snacks, I am neat in appearance ( I wear a polo and black pants)and I always ask them "do you have a preferred route...." Stuff like that. I'm usually chatty when I first go on but as the night drags, I am tired and I call it a night when my mood starts to dip. I HATE the college crowds-Mill Ave especially since the rides are mainly $7, $8 and I do not open car doors for them- sorry. For certain pick- ups I do. I try and stay outside of Tempe and Old Town scottsdale due to the short distances. Sorry you were deactivated, I've heard of them re-activating. There are a bunch of dumb CSRs that have never driven that get overzealous with the ratings. Ridiculous.


I sometimes look at ratings but don't put any though into it. Ubers email with graphs and crap go into trash at the server. I never see it.


----------



## eyewall

I have recovered back to an overall 4.82 from the mid 4.7's.


----------



## MarkR

eyewall said:


> I have recovered back to an overall 4.82 from the mid 4.7's.


nice. I don't know what mine is. I know I'm still activated.


----------



## Mayu

I am driving in Fayetville, AR / Bentonvillee, AR
I jave a regular 8-5 job and just thought it would be cool to make some money on the side by driving uber in the evenings.
I have been driving for 3 weeks now. First week itself my ratings went down to 3.8ish. That weekend I just tried to put together what went good and what went bad and just tried to work on those things. Next week my ratings went up to 4.3. The next 2 days (3rd week) I mostly gave rides from airport to town and my 40 day ratings went upto 4.49 (7 day was 4.52)

Basically, there is an upward trend if you were to look at my ratings. As in getting more familiar with driving, getting more experience in customer service, etc and hence reflected in a upward trending rating overall.

But, since my rating was still below 4.6, in 2nd week Uber sent me the standard warning email about my rating. Hence, I was constantly watching my rating in 3rd week. I noticed, everytime I gave rides in a University town to college kids, drunk kids, etc my rating would take a big hit. Where as ever time I gave rides to people from airport to the town, the ratings would go up. 
My account got deactivated this weekend since my oberall rating was 4.41. After asking several questions to Uber, they are telling me that if I choose to take the class and provide the certifocate, my account will be activated and I will have to work towards rating of 4.7. A simple math would tell them that, getting from a rating of 4.41 to 4.7 would mean I will have to earn a 5.0 rating on every single next 50/100 rides. Based on my current ratings, there is no way that is possible (or in statistic terms the probability might be less than 1%).

1. Why is Uber not taking into consideration that my ratings have been on am upward trend?
2. If it's mathamatically/statistically not possible for me to get to 4.7 rating, shouldn't Uber admit to this flaw in their rating policy and make changes accordingly?
3. Also, what is the average rating for drivers in Fayetville, AR area? I mean if my rating is withing a statistical min and max of that average, why Uber is hung up on a 4.6 rating? For instance, rating for a same driver in different cities would be different. I mean, people in Fayetville, AR have no idea that a rating of 4.0 for the driver is not good enough, because most of them are using the Uber application for the fort time (or have no idea about rating and deactivation corelation). So I don't think it's riders fault.

I told Uber that based on current analysis on my ratings, I would definately have repeat the same class in 2 weeks. So what's the point of enforcing such a bad policy on its drivers.

Btw, most forums mentioned the fee for class is $60, but the R3Z told me it's $125, but since I am a Uber driver, it's $100.


----------



## chi1cabby

Mayu said:


> My account got deactivated this weekend since my oberall rating was 4.41.


How many total rides have you done so far?


Mayu said:


> After asking several questions to Uber, they are telling me that if I choose to take the class and provide the certifocate, my account will be activated and I will have to work towards rating of 4.7.


That's strange! Uber is supposed to give drivers a warning to bring up their Rating to 4.6 over a 2 week period. A Driver is asked to take the "Reeducation" class only after the warning and 2 week grace period.










Additionally after taking the class the Rating is supposed to be reset to 5.0*.
See Sacto Burbs thread
*Reactivated - rating reset to 5*
*
Your experience so far is the perfect example of:
*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## Mayu

chi1cabby said:


> How many total rides have you done so far?
> 
> That's strange! Uber is supposed to give drivers a warning to bring up their Rating to 4.6 over a 2 week period. A Driver is asked to take the "Reeducation" class only after the warning and 2 week grace period. Additionally after taking the class the Rating is supposed to be reset to 5.0*.
> See Sacto Burbs thread
> *Reactivated - rating reset to 5*
> *
> Your experience so far is the perfect example of:
> *The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


 Rating Trips
30 day 4.41 175
7 day 4.33 47

Below, I have uploaded two snapshots. 
*Snapshot 1* shows that I got warning 9 days back from today (or 7 days before my account got deactivated). They told me I have to get 4.6 avg. rating in next 25 rides. I understood, that's a fair request, but I was still concerned that I won't be able to get that due to the fact that most of my rides would in Fayetville, AR (college town) area. I drive only in the evenings, so it was very easy to figure out that I was getting better ratings in Bentonville/Airport area (well educated crowd and people flying from all over USA (Walmart is based in Bentonville, AR)) as against when I drove in Fayetville, AR

*Snapshot 2 *shows that John from Uber said that ratings won't go back to 5.0. They will stay at 4.41


----------



## Mayu

I looked what I just posted and the rating and trip didn't show up properly.

My 30 day rating is 4.41 and I made 175 trips
My 7 day rating is 4.33 and I made 47 trips. Drove quite a bit in Fayetville, AR and hence the drop in rating.


----------



## Moo Moo

Forum member Mayu wrote that it is not possible to raise his rating from 4.41 to 4.7. I can personally tell you that is is possible to raise your rating with information learned from the Uber rating improvement class. I started driving for Uber in Oct 2014 and in Nov 2014, my rating dropped to 4.42. I took the 4-hour course in San Francisco, administered by 7x7 Executive Transportation, $50, passed the 35 question test, reactivated two days after passing the test, and I raised my rating to 4.78. After reactivation, your driver rating is NOT reset to 5.0 but you start driving at whatever your rating was when you were deactivated. In the 7x7 class, not only were there UberX drivers, but there were UberBlack drivers who had ratings above 4.60 but were informed by Uber to take the class to raise their ratings. Apparently, UberBlack drivers are held to a higher standard. In the San Francisco Bay Area, the minimum fare for UberBlack is $15 and the minimum fare for UberSUV (black luxury SUV such as Cadillac Escalade or Mercedes) is $25. 

http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-the-punishment-for-bad-ratings-is-costly-training-courses/
The course that Uber uses in Washington D.C. and other cities is managed through a third party company called7X7 Executive Transportation. The drivers describe the course as being four hours long, and most of the information is the same as Uber's recruitment and training videos that Uber makes available when you sign on with the service. Most of the class is information about the city map of Washington D.C.-information like which side of the road you can expect even or odd addresses, or other short-hands that help make the drive more secrets.

The rest of the test gets a little personal. Beyond typical Uber touches like keeping a bottle of water in the car, Uber drivers at these courses are given hygiene advice, like being told not to wear a deodorant or body wash with a scent-anything to be as inoffensive as possible to the riders.

"That stuff is personal, I don't know why they should be getting into that," one Uber driver told the_Observer_. "They even tell you not to to tell anybody where you're from."

At the end of the class is a test with about 35 questions, and if you can pass the test, your permission to drive is restored. In a discussion with one of the instructors, a driver found out that some students ended up repeating this course multiple times to restore their service.

In New York City, the test administered by the Taxi and Limousine Commission flunks almost half of anyone who takes it, and that's child's play compared to the years of study and rote memorization London cabbies go through. But Uber drivers we spoke to said the test administered by 7X7 and Uber had little-to-no value in terms of useful information. The drivers said it could be mildly helpful if you had absolutely _no_ experience driving in the city to get an overview of the map and streets, but that little of that information would be valuable once they hit the city streets.


----------



## Mayu

I was saying if my current rating is 4.41 over 175 rides and Uber wants me to get to 4.7 over next 175 rides, that would mean I have to get 5.0 rating on every single next 175 rides. And, hence I was saying that the probability is less (under 1%). I have no doubt the course would help me raise my rating, but Uber is asking to get to 4.7 which in my opinion is difficult/impossible task. That would mean my account would be deactivated again in 2 weeks and I will have to repeat the same course in 2 weeks.

If Uber could answer following questions, that would help understand where I am at in comparison with other Uber drivers in my area.

What is the average rating of uber partners in Fayetteville, AR?
How many drivers are enrolled with Uber in Fayetville, AR?
How many uber driver had to take this course in Fayetville, AR?
What's the maximum amount of times a partner had to take this course to stay active in Fayetville, AR?
If you deactivate a parent for ratings below 4.6, why don't you do the same for a rider whose rating is below 4.6?

Because, a 5 star for someone (someone meaning Rider) in San Francisco is different than a 5 star for someone in Fayetville, AR. I understand that there is a "POLICY", but when you see its not a good "POLICY", Uber Management needs to give a thought to the rating process.


----------



## glados

Mayu said:


> I was saying if my current rating is 4.41 over 175 rides and Uber wants me to get to 4.7 over next 175 rides, that would mean I have to get 5.0 rating on every single next 175 rides. And, hence I was saying that the probability is less (under 1%). I have no doubt the course would help me raise my rating, but Uber is asking to get to 4.7 which in my opinion is difficult/impossible task. That would mean my account would be deactivated again in 2 weeks and I will have to repeat the same course in 2 weeks.


It's not "raise your total average rating to 4.7", it's "for the next 175 rides, get an average rating of at least 4.7".


----------



## Mayu

How much time/trips do you get to get back to the minimum allowed minimum average rating?


----------



## Mayu

Do you guys agree that Uber should share this info

What is the average rating of uber partners in Fayetteville, AR?
How many drivers are enrolled with Uber in Fayetville, AR?
How many uber driver had to take this course in Fayetville, AR?
What's the maximum amount of times a partner had to take this course to stay active in Fayetville, AR?
If you deactivate a parent for ratings below 4.6, why don't you do the same for a rider whose rating is below 4.6?


----------



## glados

Mayu said:


> Do you guys agree that Uber should share this info


I disagree, these information are proprietary business metrics.


----------



## chi1cabby

Mayu, glados is a dedicated self-appointed or expressly assigned Uber representative on the Forum.


----------



## BizCarson

Mayu, I'm a reporter with Business Insider interested in talking to drivers who are receiving the requests about going to reactivation classes. Mind messaging me? I can keep drivers anonymous if they prefer.


----------



## Mayu

Thank you. I will send you an email.


----------



## Mayu

chi1cabby said:


> Mayu, glados is a dedicated self-appointed or expressly assigned Uber representative on the Forum.


What, glados is a Uber representative?

No wonder he trying to hide dirty laundry under the "Propritary Metrics" word.


----------



## chi1cabby

Mayu said:


> What, glados is a Uber representative?


glados certainly acts like one. He'd probably gain a bit of credibility on the forum if he'd just identify himself as an Uber Rep.


----------



## MarkR

I don't worry about ratings. They are too arbirtrary. The pax want to rate 1* for surge area because THEY CAN. you can't have it changed. LOL Whatever, if I get deactivated my $$ status won't change. I will be less able to go to Atlantic City.


----------



## MarkR

Moo Moo said:


> Forum member Mayu wrote that it is not possible to raise his rating from 4.41 to 4.7. I can personally tell you that is is possible to raise your rating with information learned from the Uber rating improvement class. I started driving for Uber in Oct 2014 and in Nov 2014, my rating dropped to 4.42. I took the 4-hour course in San Francisco, administered by 7x7 Executive Transportation, $50, passed the 35 question test, reactivated two days after passing the test, and I raised my rating to 4.78. After reactivation, your driver rating is NOT reset to 5.0 but you start driving at whatever your rating was when you were deactivated. In the 7x7 class, not only were there UberX drivers, but there were UberBlack drivers who had ratings above 4.60 but were informed by Uber to take the class to raise their ratings. Apparently, UberBlack drivers are held to a higher standard. In the San Francisco Bay Area, the minimum fare for UberBlack is $15 and the minimum fare for UberSUV (black luxury SUV such as Cadillac Escalade or Mercedes) is $25.
> 
> http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-the-punishment-for-bad-ratings-is-costly-training-courses/
> The course that Uber uses in Washington D.C. and other cities is managed through a third party company called7X7 Executive Transportation. The drivers describe the course as being four hours long, and most of the information is the same as Uber's recruitment and training videos that Uber makes available when you sign on with the service. Most of the class is information about the city map of Washington D.C.-information like which side of the road you can expect even or odd addresses, or other short-hands that help make the drive more secrets.
> 
> The rest of the test gets a little personal. Beyond typical Uber touches like keeping a bottle of water in the car, Uber drivers at these courses are given hygiene advice, like being told not to wear a deodorant or body wash with a scent-anything to be as inoffensive as possible to the riders.
> 
> "That stuff is personal, I don't know why they should be getting into that," one Uber driver told the_Observer_. "They even tell you not to to tell anybody where you're from."
> 
> *ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS. $50?? WATER?? Look, I pickup and drop off, if you want white gloves and your shoes polished, you are barking up the wrong tree. AND NO TIP?? YOU ARE OUT OF YOUR MIND!!*
> 
> *IF WE WERE INDEPENDANT CONTRACTORS WE WOULD HAVE NONE OF THIS SHIT!!! Since we are employees, we have to put up with it.*
> 
> *I most likely will not get deactivated but if I ever did, that would be 1 less tax form for me at the end of the year.*
> 
> At the end of the class is a test with about 35 questions, and if you can pass the test, your permission to drive is restored. In a discussion with one of the instructors, a driver found out that some students ended up repeating this course multiple times to restore their service.
> 
> In New York City, the test administered by the Taxi and Limousine Commission flunks almost half of anyone who takes it, and that's child's play compared to the years of study and rote memorization London cabbies go through. But Uber drivers we spoke to said the test administered by 7X7 and Uber had little-to-no value in terms of useful information. The drivers said it could be mildly helpful if you had absolutely _no_ experience driving in the city to get an overview of the map and streets, but that little of that information would be valuable once they hit the city streets.


----------



## Mayu

Thank you chi1cabby for backing me. I was questioning myself when I saw response from glados

I would like to be as anonymous about my other profession, but just to give an idea I have an extensive background in Pricing Models, Commodity Market, Supply-Demand GAP management (as in that's my real job).

I resolve issues everyday at my workplace (as in I am a part of mid level management), and I really fell pity that Uber (really good technology), but poor policies is not admitting or not even attempting to improve the policies.


----------



## MarkR

Mayu said:


> I am driving in Fayetville, AR / Bentonvillee, AR
> I jave a regular 8-5 job and just thought it would be cool to make some money on the side by driving uber in the evenings.
> I have been driving for 3 weeks now. First week itself my ratings went down to 3.8ish. That weekend I just tried to put together what went good and what went bad and just tried to work on those things. Next week my ratings went up to 4.3. The next 2 days (3rd week) I mostly gave rides from airport to town and my 40 day ratings went upto 4.49 (7 day was 4.52)
> 
> Basically, there is an upward trend if you were to look at my ratings. As in getting more familiar with driving, getting more experience in customer service, etc and hence reflected in a upward trending rating overall.
> 
> But, since my rating was still below 4.6, in 2nd week Uber sent me the standard warning email about my rating. Hence, I was constantly watching my rating in 3rd week. I noticed, everytime I gave rides in a University town to college kids, drunk kids, etc my rating would take a big hit. Where as ever time I gave rides to people from airport to the town, the ratings would go up.
> My account got deactivated this weekend since my oberall rating was 4.41. After asking several questions to Uber, they are telling me that if I choose to take the class and provide the certifocate, my account will be activated and I will have to work towards rating of 4.7. A simple math would tell them that, getting from a rating of 4.41 to 4.7 would mean I will have to earn a 5.0 rating on every single next 50/100 rides. Based on my current ratings, there is no way that is possible (or in statistic terms the probability might be less than 1%).
> 
> 1. Why is Uber not taking into consideration that my ratings have been on am upward trend?
> 2. If it's mathamatically/statistically not possible for me to get to 4.7 rating, shouldn't Uber admit to this flaw in their rating policy and make changes accordingly?
> 3. Also, what is the average rating for drivers in Fayetville, AR area? I mean if my rating is withing a statistical min and max of that average, why Uber is hung up on a 4.6 rating? For instance, rating for a same driver in different cities would be different. I mean, people in Fayetville, AR have no idea that a rating of 4.0 for the driver is not good enough, because most of them are using the Uber application for the fort time (or have no idea about rating and deactivation corelation). So I don't think it's riders fault.
> 
> I told Uber that based on current analysis on my ratings, I would definately have repeat the same class in 2 weeks. So what's the point of enforcing such a bad policy on its drivers.
> 
> Btw, most forums mentioned the fee for class is $60, but the R3Z told me it's $125, but since I am a Uber driver, it's $100.


They do what they do BECAUSE THEY CAN


----------



## Sacto Burbs

chi1cabby said:


> How many total rides have you done so far?
> 
> That's strange! Uber is supposed to give drivers a warning to bring up their Rating to 4.6 over a 2 week period. A Driver is asked to take the "Reeducation" class only after the warning and 2 week grace period.
> 
> View attachment 13412
> 
> 
> Additionally after taking the class the Rating is supposed to be reset to 5.0*.
> See Sacto Burbs thread
> *Reactivated - rating reset to 5*
> *
> Your experience so far is the perfect example of:
> *The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


I lied. Well, not exactly. My driver app did say 5* for a fleeting few days. I've changed the thread title.

I was 4.4 two weeks in a row. My overall average was 4.53.

Mayu was overall 4.41. That sucks eggs big time. Stop blaming the pax and start blaming yourself for picking up low rated or 5* pax. See my signature.

Following my own advice I've dragged my rating up to 4.65 - and never had a week that was below 4.7. *That is the key.* I never changed me - I changed the pax.

Take the class, select your pax, and play the game.

I'm 100% with glados on this one.


----------



## JDavis

I wonder if they give you leeway for driving Uber WAV or another program they are trying to push like Uberpedal in Portland and Seattle. I have a friend who started driving Uber WAV and is getting low ratings right out of the gate. I am thinking it is partly because the wheelchair van is not very comfortable for regular pax.


----------



## chi1cabby

JDavis said:


> I wonder if they give you leeway for driving Uber WAV or another program they are trying to push like Uberpedal in Portland and Seattle.


If bet you a buck that Uber will do anything to keep UberWAV drivers on the system, no matter what their Star Rating. Uber desperately needs to show service to the wheelchair bound community.

UberPEDAL is just cars with bike racks.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Mayu said:


> Thank you chi1cabby for backing me. I was questioning myself when I saw response from glados
> 
> I would like to be as anonymous about my other profession, but just to give an idea I have an extensive background in Pricing Models, Commodity Market, Supply-Demand GAP management (as in that's my real job).
> 
> I resolve issues everyday at my workplace (as in I am a part of mid level management), and I really fell pity that Uber (really good technology), but poor policies is not admitting or not even attempting to improve the policies.


Jumping Jimminy, you are at $1.65 a mile. The class is an investment. Take the class and get back on the road before until they cut your rates !!


----------



## MarkR

Mayu said:


> Rating Trips
> 30 day 4.41 175
> 7 day 4.33 47
> 
> Below, I have uploaded two snapshots.
> *Snapshot 1* shows that I got warning 9 days back from today (or 7 days before my account got deactivated). They told me I have to get 4.6 avg. rating in next 25 rides. I understood, that's a fair request, but I was still concerned that I won't be able to get that due to the fact that most of my rides would in Fayetville, AR (college town) area. I drive only in the evenings, so it was very easy to figure out that I was getting better ratings in Bentonville/Airport area (well educated crowd and people flying from all over USA (Walmart is based in Bentonville, AR)) as against when I drove in Fayetville, AR
> 
> *Snapshot 2 *shows that John from Uber said that ratings won't go back to 5.0. They will stay at 4.41
> 
> View attachment 13414
> View attachment 13415


I read the screen shot and the only thing I can think of when I read this is when UBER got back to me basically said over the next 500 trips that should change. If they deactivate you, go to LYFT and don't spend money for training. A REPUTABLE COMPANY DOES NOT CHARGE YOU TO WORK. It's one less tax bullshit thing you have to do if you get deactivated. That's just me. My status won't change if anything happens to UBER.


----------



## JDavis

chi1cabby said:


> If bet you a buck that Uber will do anything to keep UberWAV drivers on the system, no matter what their Star Rating. Uber desperately needs to show service to the wheelchair bound community.
> 
> UberPEDAL is just cars with bike racks.


 I think you are right too. They have been bending over backwards to get the Uber WAV going here in Portland. There is a lot of pressure from the city to do that in order to keep peace with Uber. 
The uberpedal is just bike racks, but every time I go online there are none available.


----------



## chi1cabby

JDavis said:


> The uberpedal is just bike racks, but every time I go online there are none available.


It's the same availability problems with UberACCESS in markets where it's offered.


----------



## XUberMike

It's a sad very sad day when Screwber has its's contact personnel "aka the driver" more worried about stars than passengers/customers.

Screwber is fully aware that drivers get jacked by drunks, jacked by surges jacked by traffic, kids who don't drive and to boot by LOW RATED PAX. Uber knows this yet they do nothing to change it AND the rider Pays in cancelled non- accepted trips.

So this as it may what do drivers do you? Drivers cancel, they cancel for improper pins, passenger errors, they cancel for driving errors they canceled for low passenger ratings... whatever it is they cancel.

So who pays the ultimate price? The customer, that's who. So instead of being picked up they're being cancelled and they're being passed on.

SHAME ON YOU UBER!

My first rating changes as CEO of SCrewber

Low rated PAX can't rate. If you're 4.65 or less you lost the privilege to rate also you need 5 UBER rides to rate.


----------



## MarkR

XUberMike said:


> It's a sad very sad day when Screwber has its's contact personnel "aka the driver" more worried about stars than passengers/customers.
> 
> Screwber is fully aware that drivers get jacked by drunks, jacked by surges jacked by traffic, kids who don't drive and to boot by LOW RATED PAX. Uber knows this yet they do nothing to change it AND the rider Pays in cancelled non- accepted trips.
> 
> So this as it may what do drivers do you? Drivers cancel, they cancel for improper pins, passenger errors, they cancel for driving errors they canceled for low passenger ratings... whatever it is they cancel.
> 
> So who pays the ultimate price? The customer, that's who. So instead of being picked up they're being cancelled and they're being passed on.
> 
> SHAME ON YOU UBER!
> 
> My first rating changes as CEO of SCrewber
> 
> Low rated PAX can't rate. If you're 4.65 or less you lost the privilege to rate also you need 5 UBER rides to rate.


I'm more worried about pax than stars. I don't care about ratings. As long as the app does what it's supposed to do, I'm good.


----------



## Bill Feit

MarkR said:


> Was the car washed?? Jk uber makes no sense sometimes. I don't offer any of that stuff but I ask if they want to stop somewhere.


That 84k car has to be Select or Plus or Black right? What kind of college student can afford those kind of rides? Think you should have been working an exclusive burb or something.


----------



## MarkR

grams777 said:


> There was at least one person on the board recently who was deactivated and told to return his phone for it. He got them to reconsider but is on probation so to speak:
> 
> *This email is notification that, due to low user ratings and/or negative user feedback, Rasier LLC is deactivating your access to the Uber mobile application for drivers, effective immediately. This email also constitutes notice of Rasier's termination of its Transportation Provider Service Agreement with you, effective 30 days from today.*
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-a-newbie-rating-glitch.644/page-3
> 
> For a Lyft counterpart see this:
> 
> In our constant effort to create a positive and safe community, driver accounts are continually monitored for ratings, passenger feedback and any reports of safety concerns. The star rating system allows us to identify drivers who are not performing to community standards.
> 
> As you've seen at the bottom of your driving summaries, your star rating has been consistently low over your most recent rides. Your rating did not show improvement, which means that you are no longer a part of the Lyft driver community.
> 
> http://www.ridesharingservices.com/2014/07/why-riders-can-cost-ridesharing-drivers.html


probation by who? UBER are not employers (their words) WE ARE NOT EMPLOYEES also their words, we are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS again....THEIR WORDS they are trying to treat us an employees this is where lawsuits come in handy. You cannot have both ways JACKOFFS AT UBER we either are employees of INDEPNEDENT CONTRACTORS I'm sick of this shit "uber suspended me" as an independent contractor, you run your business the way you want. ONLY AN EMPLOYER CAN SUSPEND YOU Uber is not. THIS IS WHY THEY GET ****ING SUED BY EVERYBODY...they want employees but not pay taxes so everyone is a 1099, they want to control wages while they are not our employer, etc....


----------



## Sstan

Sly said:


> 4.6 per 100 runs. You could be 4.7 for 500 runs but your last 100 below 4.6 can still get you terminated.


Is the cut off 4.69 per 100 or 4.60?


----------



## victoria211

I am in the south florida market and have been an uber driver for over a year now, part time, since uber came to my area. My rating shows 4.7 and has held solid there for months now; it actually dropped some when I moved to Select late spring which I attribute to the price primarily. The last week I saw the pax who rated me all gave me 5 stars and I went up to 4.71. I started doing cold water when I went from X to Select, opening doors, and helping with luggage etc. ( not doing that for .95 cents a mile) . Suddenly I got the text followed by the email last night about my rating allegedly dropping below 4.7. They say I can take the class or I will be monitored for my next 50 trips and I c average is below 4.7 I will no longer be able to partner with uber. Phone profile and dashboard say 4.71, so did last pay statement thing that lists hours worked, etc. This is complete nonsense. Off season I've had weeks this summer with paychecks from uber that weren't even $50.00 for the entire week, weekend nights with 0 calls, and they think I need to pay to be retrained? Anyone else in this area had this happen? To the gentleman who called it bullying, I hear ya!


----------



## eyewall

My ratings are in free fall once again. I swear it comes in streaks. I haven't done anything differently from when I was going up to now when they are coming down. I am sure it is only a matter of time before I get hit with deactivation.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Read my signature. Cherry pick the best pax. You will be 4.8 in no time.


----------



## Uberitis

Hi folks, just received a text message from Uber threatening to deactivate my driver account because of a 4.26 rating after having six belligerently drunk college students pile up into my car and verbally as well as physically abuse me (girl in the passenger seat decided it was a good idea to press her finger against my forehead as she exited the car. Lucky I didn't have her arrested for assault).

Go f*&ck yourself uber. Trying to intimidate people to sign up for your shitty courses is a sure fire way to fall off the ride sharing map. I'll continue to use your shitty app until I get kicked off and move on to the next best ride sharing option.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Read my signature. It works.


----------



## Uberitis

I'll try that, but **** Uber until further notice. They can deactivate drivers until a new, more fare (pun unintentionally intended) ride sharing app comes on the scene and makes them irrelevant.

These companies always get too big for their britches.


----------



## Jabarkan

Jeeves said:


> I wanted to start a thread about the consequences of a low rating. I notice ratings are an issue on a lot of drivers minds. Has anyone got warned or deactivated for a low rating? Is it more of a personal reflection? I know when I see mine go down even a couple hundreds of a point, It can hurt the esteem a bit. Its hard to be criticized for hard work. Lets not go on and on about the ratings system - but does anyone have experience with a rating having consequences?
> 
> Personally Ive maintained a 4.8+ and never been bothered by Uber for it.


----------



## Jabarkan

Hello everyone I been deactevated from uber cause my stars low 4.3 so the average is 4.75 can anybody help me or I get suspended for ever I need somebody to explain me thank you


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Mayu said:


> Thank you chi1cabby for backing me. I was questioning myself when I saw response from glados
> 
> I would like to be as anonymous about my other profession, but just to give an idea I have an extensive background in Pricing Models, Commodity Market, Supply-Demand GAP management (as in that's my real job).
> 
> I resolve issues everyday at my workplace (as in I am a part of mid level management), and I really fell pity that Uber (really good technology), but poor policies is not admitting or not even attempting to improve the policies.


POST # 221/Mayu: What IS missing,
that IS pertinent,
is that YOU are reset to 5.0 after com-
pletion of the Punishment Class. It IS
evident that the Absolution Earned
was NOT highlighted adequately.

BTW: Welcome to UP.Net Forums!

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ EDIT ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
Apparently, in addition to keeping a run-
ning average based upon 4.41, they keep
a separate tally for the175 rides [immedi-
ately AFTER the Course Ends] for which
the slate is wiped clean, but must average
4.70 or better, to continue "Your Slavery".
Don't forget to Strike the 16th - 18th!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Jabarkan said:


> Hello everyone I been deactevated from uber cause my stars low 4.3 so the average is 4.75 can anybody help me or I get suspended for ever I need somebody to explain me thank you


POST # 242/Jabarkan: Please go back
to the START
of this THREAD and read it in its
Entirety. Need more info ? There
is an ENTIRE FORUM dedicated to
answering your questions. It is
called "Ratings".

Bison: If you Read, You will $ucceed!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Read my signature.


----------



## victoria211

Update on my situation on deactivation for rating. I went to office hours, since we have an office in Miami but they choose to hold "office hours" at other locations and not at their office for unknown reasons. They confirmed I have 1 rating of 1 star based upon a high fare of $190 and refused to remove it, saying it balance out over time. Ridiculous! Admit I was rated a 1 star because of the price of the fare, that they set, and then allow it stay, thus almost deactivating me! And as a consolation, my other reviews and comments were all good.. big deal. I told them I am not taking a class to be retrained, as I have been a partner since Uber started here and he said I didn't have to. Ironically, when my rating went up, they started on me about my profile pic, and seems they always find something!!!


----------



## Adam S.

Farlance said:


> Is there a reason you're attacking me every time I try to offer help? You do know I'm the only CSR here giving you guys information, right? I'm not a CEO; I can't fix most of these major issues, but I can offer my knowledge to help you overcome them.


Hi Farlance - I only have 40 rides but my 30 day rating dropped to 4.58. Should I be worried?


----------



## Digler

its tough on new drivers - ive only done 1 day of UBER and picked up 5 riders in surge conditions. Rating 4.67 from 5 riders! Averages can kill a new driver. I live in the city where it surges all the time. Hope UBER take this into account. Hard to keep an average rating with so few trips.


----------



## UbaWoo86

I had 41 trips. 28 rated. 20--5 stars. I was deactivated today with no warning or anything. I was at 4.25


----------



## Realityshark

This thread was started in 2014. New Rule: All newbies worried about ratings need to read all 14 pages of this before they are allowed to start a new post about ratings.


----------



## Stephen Jaworski

I was deactivated a few days ago because my rating fell below 4.2. 
I dont think riders realize that a 4/5 rating isn't good.
So Uber suggested I use some expensive ($100) 3rd party "training session" to get a certificate, but I was welcome to shop around for other alternatives.
I found an inexpensive site (the cheapest I could find) called uber5stars for only $35. A few training videos and a questionnaire later and I was reactivated the same day!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Stephen Jaworski said:


> I was deactivated a few days ago because my rating fell below 4.2.
> I dont think riders realize that a 4/5 rating isn't good.
> So Uber suggested I use some expensive ($100) 3rd party "training session" to get a certificate, but I was welcome to shop around for other alternatives.
> I found an inexpensive site (the cheapest I could find) called uber5stars for only $35. A few training videos and a questionnaire later and I was reactivated the same day!


Hey, and it only cost you about 15 min. fare Uberx trips. At 3 min. fare Uberx trips per hour that would only be 5 hours worth of work. (not counting drivers expenses to do so of course!)


----------



## Stephen Jaworski

scrurbscrud said:


> Hey, and it only cost you about 15 min. fare Uberx trips. At 3 min. fare Uberx trips per hour that would only be 5 hours worth of work. (not counting drivers expenses to do so of course!)


It was much better than paying the $100 to the place that Uber suggested to me. Fortunately for me i love in new orleans and trips are always surging, and plenty of them so I can make $35 in less than 2 hours.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Stephen Jaworski said:


> It was much better than paying the $100 to the place that Uber suggested to me. Fortunately for me i love in new orleans and trips are always surging, and plenty of them so I can make $35 in less than 2 hours.


And if you've learned anything about UberXing, it is that driving during surge always creates the rating problems to begin with.

So, rinse and repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## casey1620

LAuberX said:


> I had 3 long rides and 4 short ones on Sunday, one music "celebrity" rider, the rest a mix of people.
> 
> I was rated 4.33 for the day of 7 rides.
> 
> It truly hurts my feelings... And continues a downward trend hurting my 30 day by .02 also.
> 
> I take pride in my work, yet risk being de activated by people that think 4 is a good rating!
> 
> Driver churn will be the result, new drivers who think $10.00 phone fees and Uber taking 25% as the the only way they have known it.... So they won't complain!


I was deactivated for a 4.6


----------



## Ubersucksgas

casey1620 said:


> I was deactivated for a 4.6


How many rides? 
I have 4.57 and I haven't received any emails or anything.
I believe that they control rating because I had 31 trips and 26 5-stars with 4.56rating then I got rating and had 32 trips and 27 5-stars but rating fell to 4.5
They are faking it because I was *****ing thru emails all day long and pushing them.


----------



## casey1620

I 


mp775 said:


> Sodas! One small spill and you're done for the night...
> 
> 4.75? I thought the minimum was 4.6. And this is the first I've ever heard of a training class.


I was just deactivated for a 4.6


----------



## casey1620

Ubersucksass said:


> How many rides?
> I have 4.57 and I haven't received any emails or anything.
> I believe that they control rating because I had 31 trips and 26 5-stars with 4.56rating then I got rating and had 32 trips and 27 5-stars but rating fell to 4.5
> They are faking it because I was *****ing thru emails all day long and pushing them.


Well they made it so I can't check but I believe I was at like 235


----------



## casey1620

Ubersucksass said:


> How many rides?
> I have 4.57 and I haven't received any emails or anything.
> I believe that they control rating because I had 31 trips and 26 5-stars with 4.56rating then I got rating and had 32 trips and 27 5-stars but rating fell to 4.5
> They are faking it because I was *****ing thru emails all day long and pushing them.


It really does change alot fast in the beginning


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

It goes by your most recent 500 trips. So one week you can have a 4.33 and a 4.7 or so the next and be just fine. I have a few weeks under 4.6 but its always higher the next week. Never got a notice about it,


----------



## Activist1

You guys think music has to do with the stars system? Im really into Latino pop and I forget to turn it off sometimes so Im worried thats the problem. Thoughts?


----------



## Sly

Activist1 said:


> You guys think music has to do with the stars system? Im really into Latino pop and I forget to turn it off sometimes so Im worried thats the problem. Thoughts?


I had a Pax not like my Dance music but didn't say anything about it until she was out of the car and thought she was out of earshot of me.


----------



## casey1620

That 35 dollar one does not seem to be available now


----------



## casey1620

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It goes by your most recent 500 trips. So one week you can have a 4.33 and a 4.7 or so the next and be just fine. I have a few weeks under 4.6 but its always higher the next week. Never got a notice about it,


You got lucky that helps no one


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Activist1 said:


> You guys think music has to do with the stars system? Im really into Latino pop and I forget to turn it off sometimes so Im worried thats the problem. Thoughts?


It can't help.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

Activist1 said:


> You guys think music has to do with the stars system? Im really into Latino pop and I forget to turn it off sometimes so Im worried thats the problem. Thoughts?


I always lower music down so pax cant even hear what I am listening. Only one pax asked to put music up bcaus he was drunk and I told him to change station and listens whatever he wants.( i dont really care about music)
Another girl ask me do I like country music, I didnt even notice that it was on radio, and I told her that I dont mind and I can change if she wants but she was OK and she was fun and invited me with her to bar and her nice pretty friend from DC> opop


----------



## monkeemama17

I am in the process of getting reactivated because of a rating of 4.1. I have no idea where these ratings are coming from as no one is leaving feedback. I tool the reactivation course and received the certificate so now I am waiting to be reactivated. It would be nice to be coached on things you are doing wrong so it can be fixed instead of being deactivated. Had to transfer money from my savings account to pay for it as Uber is my only source of income until my background check comes through for Lyft. I am hoping that my ratings will improve, but some is just out of my hands because of how the passengers feel about anything.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

monkeemama17 said:


> I am in the process of getting reactivated because of a rating of 4.1. I have no idea where these ratings are coming from as no one is leaving feedback. I tool the reactivation course and received the certificate so now I am waiting to be reactivated. It would be nice to be coached on things you are doing wrong so it can be fixed instead of being deactivated. Had to transfer money from my savings account to pay for it as Uber is my only source of income until my background check comes through for Lyft. I am hoping that my ratings will improve, but some is just out of my hands because of how the passengers feel about anything.


If you're not taking too long to get to riders, not screwing up the trip, not doing anything crazy and don't have a serious problem with condition or cleanliness of the car, it's not you, it's the passengers. Could be just luck too. Certain passengers have animosity towards certain drivers for no good reason. You might want to modify when and where you drive, avoid the slum and ghetto types.


----------



## Agent99

monkeemama17 said:


> I am in the process of getting reactivated because of a rating of 4.1. I have no idea where these ratings are coming from as no one is leaving feedback. I tool the reactivation course and received the certificate so now I am waiting to be reactivated. It would be nice to be coached on things you are doing wrong so it can be fixed instead of being deactivated. Had to transfer money from my savings account to pay for it as Uber is my only source of income until my background check comes through for Lyft. I am hoping that my ratings will improve, but some is just out of my hands because of how the passengers feel about anything.


You almost certainly need to be pickier who you pick up. Avoid people with low ratings, or who are too far away. Avoid drunks and late night driving near bars. Avoid people who put the pin far away from where they are. Avoid schools. Someone you decline or cancel cannot rate you.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

monkeemama17 said:


> I am in the process of getting reactivated because of a rating of 4.1. I have no idea where these ratings are coming from as no one is leaving feedback. I tool the reactivation course and received the certificate so now I am waiting to be reactivated. It would be nice to be coached on things you are doing wrong so it can be fixed instead of being deactivated. Had to transfer money from my savings account to pay for it as Uber is my only source of income until my background check comes through for Lyft. I am hoping that my ratings will improve, but some is just out of my hands because of how the passengers feel about anything.


I think I might help you as I had 4.5 few days ago, not I am at 4.7 
Last 20 trips have been 5 stars for me.

1- I hope that you dont have beat up car?? Any clean car, that have decent amount of space is good. I am pretty sure people wouldnt like to drive in 2001 civic. SO decent car, that i clean. DO NOT OFFER ANYTHING OTHER THAN WATER(try to have cold in summer). no candies, or damn gums or whatever.

2- Do not accept pool requests( unless you are ready to skip next request and doing it for rating or to meet number of trips, if you do so, still accept only high rated riders 4.75+) If I accept uberPool, I am ready and I know that riders wont like if I accept next request so I do not accept it ever.

3- Do not accept request that is more than 8-9minutes away.

4- Do not accept riders that are rated less than 4.75 Even If they are nice and all, they might be downrated because they are taking short trips, or trips somewhere where it is unprofitable to drive ( I had trip today, guy was 4.65 and I had to take it because it was slow in that area, hpoing to get somewhere else, and ended up in some super hilly area where I would never get next request. )

5- Focus on navigation(use google maps) and make sure you dont miss a turn.

6- Try to be friendly, do not talk too much if not need to. ALways greet them when they come, ask them how they doing. How was your day?
Done with work for today? Do you use UBER a lot? Key of every conversation is for you(in this case) to listen to pax, and try to focus on what they say, ask questions about it and so on. Sometimes I talk, sometimes I dont, you have to read customers.
Be careful if you have people different race, make sure you dont say something stupid, or if you have gay pax and so on, but make sure you are still friendly with them.

7- DO NOT DRIVE AFTER 11PM


----------



## monkeemama17

I didn't know you could deny the request. I thought you had to accept all of them.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

monkeemama17 said:


> I didn't know you could deny the request. I thought you had to accept all of them.


That is what I did first night, it does NOT help/

If you have bad pax, rate them 5 after they leave, but go next day or two and change their rating to 1-2.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

monkeemama17 said:


> I didn't know you could deny the request. I thought you had to accept all of them.


You dont deny, you just dont accept them. 
I had guy today put pin on the between FWY and some complex that is gated. I got close enough where it says that " driver is waiting" and waited 5 minutes, and cancelled as "no show". Got easy $4. I did it many times.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

monkeemama17 said:


> I am in the process of getting reactivated because of a rating of 4.1. I have no idea where these ratings are coming from as no one is leaving feedback. I tool the reactivation course and received the certificate so now I am waiting to be reactivated. It would be nice to be coached on things you are doing wrong so it can be fixed instead of being deactivated. Had to transfer money from my savings account to pay for it as Uber is my only source of income until my background check comes through for Lyft. I am hoping that my ratings will improve, but some is just out of my hands because of how the passengers feel about anything.


Stop taking anyone who isn't of 4.8 or 4.9. Just don't.

That one simple rule and my rating started to climb.


----------



## Sly

Sacto Burbs said:


> Stop taking anyone who isn't of 4.8 or 4.9. Just don't.
> 
> That one simple rule and my rating started to climb.


When you get less than a ping an hour that is kind of hard to do.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

For me it's this or get deactivated. I'm a lousy driver.


----------



## FITS

Uber rating system is a joke. I drove pt 3 days a week for about 5-6 hours each day from 9pm-3am. The majority of my pax are drunken. My rating is at 4.7 uber should come up with a new rating system. Giving a 4-star or below should require an explanation. Or just get rid of the rating system.


----------



## Sly

FITS said:


> Uber rating system is a joke. I drove pt 3 days a week for about 5-6 hours each day from 9pm-3am. The majority of my pax are drunken. My rating is at 4.7 uber should come up with a new rating system. Giving a 4-star or below should require an explanation. Or just get rid of the rating system.


Problem, there is too many Uber drivers in my area.
Solution to problem = get rid of some of them.
How just randomly pick some? Nope rating system.
It's the only way to protect for oversaturation.


----------



## FITS

Sly said:


> Problem, there is too many Uber drivers in my area.
> Solution to problem = get rid of some of them.
> How just randomly pick some? Nope rating system.
> It's the only way to protect for oversaturation.


I don't think Uber want to get rid of driver so they come up with a rating system. Uber spend more money on recruiting driver than passenger. Make no sense to spend a large amount of money to recruit driver just so Uber can deactivate them. That why there are referral bonus. And even if this rating system is so Uber can deactivate driver, it only a small percentage. It's not gonna help much with oversaturated area. And the rating system isn't the only way Uber use to deactivate driver.


----------



## Uber1Kanobe

So according to my dashboard I have 33 completed rides with 24 ratings at 20 of them are at 5 stars. I am confused since my overall rating is 4.54 why is that consider low rating?


----------



## PR SJ

Uber1Kanobe said:


> So according to my dashboard I have 33 completed rides with 24 ratings at 20 of them are at 5 stars. I am confused since my overall rating is 4.54 why is that consider low rating?


 You got something like one rider with 3 stars and three riders that gave you 2 stars for the other four rides. Something must of gone wrong therw.


----------



## wizard

my rating went from 4.78 to 4.65 in an instant and i got rider notifications. One said my car was not clean, however i keep it spotless, i vacuum everyday, clean the windows everyday, i keep fabreeze in the car and i wash the car every other day. I have gotten compliments from riders on how clean it is. I also got one on navigation but i use ubers app. I also got one for pickup, but uber is always sending me to wrong addresses. either their mess up or the riders. But i get blamed for it??? I have noticed riders cancel rides more often when at a 4.6. This shows how flawed the rating system is. There needs to be a uber driver strike nationwide for one week, all drivers just dont go online for a week. Watch what happens when all these people who are used to getting an instant ride cry their eyes out and uber crumbles when the money goes away.


----------



## Shangsta

wizard said:


> I also got one for pickup, but uber is always sending me to wrong addresses. either their mess up or the riders. But i get blamed for it??


Why would you not use maps or waze? Your fault



wizard said:


> There needs to be a uber driver strike nationwide for one week, all drivers just dont go online for a week. W


I would drive and enjoy the huge surges. Feel free to strike


----------



## wizard

I do use navigation, but if address is wrong that does not help you moron. And of course you wouldnt join a strike like a lot of others would not, and that is why uber gets away with what it does. You cant fix stupid people like you.


----------



## Sly

wizard said:


> I do use navigation, but if address is wrong that does not help you moron. And of course you wouldnt join a strike like a lot of others would not, and that is why uber gets away with what it does. You cant fix stupid people like you.


How you fix stupid people like, whomever.
You start by not messing up your message by using irrelevant insults to make your point.


----------



## Shangsta

wizard said:


> I do use navigation, but if address is wrong that does not help you moron. And of course you wouldnt join a strike like a lot of others would not, and that is why uber gets away with what it does. You cant fix stupid people like you.


You just said Uber Nav is sending you to the wrong place. Why use Uber Nav then?

As far as a strike. I like driving and honestly if the pay were better I would love it. If that means a bunch of ants strike so it can surge again you can bet I am going to enjoy that surge. We are not apart of a union, we are not paid equally so no I cant say I am concerned about your earnings being low. You are a liar if you would complain about how little other drivers make if you made 40 an hour


----------

